# Ask the person below



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm gonna make a game. You ask a question and someone answers it. The person who answers it asks another question. There is only one rule. The question needs to be food related. Keep the questions and answers to 1 or 2 sentences and no arguing. 

I'll start:

Is root beer really made from roots?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, but not just roots!

When will the USA start to use metric for recipes?


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

When Britain reconquers the US.

Glucose, Sucrose, or Fructose... and why?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Glucose. It crack more easily for hard candies. Sucrose comes in second because it behaves well in beverages. Fructose is just a bad idea because we can't easily digest it.

Ricotta... Al Forno or Salata and why?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Salata on a taco.

Serrano or Prosciutto?


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

Prosciutto because it crisps better and I'm Sicilian 

Why is it so hard to find a good red sauce in restaurants?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

crappy canned tomatoes or worse canned sauce.

sugar in cornbread or not?


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

No sugar in cornbread!

What is sago?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

A pearled starch, sort of like tapioca. A staple of British boarding school cuisine for puddings (believe me, I was a sufferer!).

Why does the USA use Italian words for certain foodstuffs where the UK use the French version - eg zuchini for courgette - or egg plant for aubergine?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the US kicked out a lot of the English terms when they kicked the Brits out in the long long ago 

Can I use a stick blender for whisking egg whites for a souffle? (I am too lazy to use a whisk  )


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep

what good are canned potatoes?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ha Ha ha! and then a further Ha ha!! Nice one DC. I've totally got the giggles now.


I'd say no to the stick blender,unless you have whisk attachments.


Smoked paprika. sweet or hot...I 've got both (la chinata) Confused sometimes which to use for chilli con carne


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet for cooking, toasted spicy for seasoning.

What was the original purpose of confit?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

For preserving meat prior to refrigeration. And being really tasteee 

Can I bone a leg of lamb for roasting, then put the bone back in, truss it to cook so it's sweet, then take the bone out after to carve. As the bone gives the lamb more flavour and it would be easier to carve once the bone is removed. I mangle too many legs to count....or does it sound like too much trouble and I should just learn to carve?

(Sorry I know that's an overlong question)


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

You could break down the primal leg into its parts and then tie it all back together with linen twine for roasting. You could even butter the bone and season the inside of the meat before tying. That would be oh so tasty.

Why should you never cook egg plant(Aubergine for those across the pond) without salt purging first?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Because otherwise they'd be bitter. 

Name one natural food that isn't from animal or vegetal origin?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

According to _Alice In Wonderland_, mustard comes from mines.

How long can you keep cooked lobster shells frozen in a chest freezer?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Salt. I'll defer the question.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

In theory it's 9 - 12 months, but I'd go no more than 6.

Why are Granny Smith apples so hard to find at Farmer's markets?


----------



## bigal (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a good site
StillTasty: Your Ultimate Shelf Life Guide - Save Money, Eat Better, Help The Environment


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Because Granny Smiths are not trendy anymore? Good question.

Why is creamed corn so good and different than kernel corn?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Butter and heavy cream. 

What is the preferred material for butcher's twine?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

100% cotton

Is a pint _always_ a pound the world around, as Alton Brown claims?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

When I was in Paris, a pint cost about 3 - 4 hundred Francs, as I recall.

Oh, you didn't mean pounding that kind of pint? I wonder how many countries actually still use pints and pounds, as well as ounces for both weight and volume? I'm not going to sweat it.


Do you use salt in a sweat or a saute?


mjb.


----------



## singer4660 (May 21, 2009)

Of course!

Besides Salmon, what's the best fish for broiling?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Don't know about best, but trout is good. Trout is good for breakfast too.

Where can I buy red fleshed apples?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No. An Imperial pint is 20 ounces, while a pound is 16. 

More importantly, Alton Brown did not originate the saying. It was a cliche before his grandmother was born. If you're looking for orignality, Alton ain't it. On the other hand, if you like a junior high sense of humor combined with all 'round qurkiness, he's your guy. 

Who's the best cook currently doing a teaching show on TV. (Not who's the best teacher, or best Iron Chef, or who has the best show. This is "best cook.")

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hundreds of good choice, choosing between them depends on individual taste. As Alton Brown says, "If it's grilled fish, I like it." No. Wait, that's me.

If you haven't yet tried it, try grilled halibut fin muscle, aka _engawa_ in Japanese. Light and fluffy. Albacore _tataki_ does it for me, too.

Who are the best and worst Iron Chefs, respectively? (Mario doesn't do the show enough to count anymore, so no picking him either way.)

BDL


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Tuna

is there a substitute for chocolate malt powder? (not "malted milk powder")


----------



## meffy (Oct 17, 2009)

I don't watch the show so I can't say (and won't pose a question) but I'll venture that the one containing the most iron was Bender B. Rodríguez.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ground cocoa, plus a good diastatic malt. 

Have to disagree with you slightly on broiled tuna. It's a difficult fish for many cooks, in that it's wonderful when properly grilled under (or over) high heat, to very rare (like tataki), rare, or even barely medium-rare; but once it's cooked too long and/or beyond barely medium-rare, it might as well be canned tuna -- too dry, too tough, too strongly flavored. 

Awfully good smoked though.

Meffy's Bender answer was funny if you haven't outgrown cartoons -- which I haven't. But we're still not getting any real action on the Best Iron Chef or on the Best TV Cook questions. 

Here's another vidiocratic poser: Who's the best teaching cook currently on TV? 

Just another vidiot,
BDL


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Ground cocoa, plus a good diastatic malt. 
_Okay, but in what proportions?_

Have to disagree with you slightly on broiled tuna. 
_Oops, my bad. In my haste, I misread it to say grilled._

Here's another vidiocratic poser: Who's the best teaching cook currently on TV? 
In my opinion, all the "good" ones have passed on.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

>Meffy's Bender answer was funny if you haven't outgrown cartoons -- which I haven't. <

What are you doing tonight BDL? Taking over the world? :lol:

~Greatest TV chef teacher, for beginners anyway must be Delia smith. Do you know her outside the UK?

Is there much difference between the different colours of sweet potato?


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Valentine Warner.

Why do French people eat Andouiette?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

The darker ones have more carotene, and seem to be sweeter. I always try to get the darkest flesh available.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Got to agree with Bughut - whilst I have a sneaking admiration for Valentine, too - he isn't much of a teacher!

How can anyone bring themselves to eat foie gras?


----------



## meffy (Oct 17, 2009)

1) Because if they didn't, who else would?

2) Because it makes a mighty poor substitute for automatic transmission fluid.

3) Because anything made from a part of the swine whose name sounds like "cologne" must smell good, n'est-ce pas?

4) Efficiency and economy taken to horrifying extremes -- that would be my "real" guess.

To fortify themselves, they think: "Hélas! -- but at least it's not andouiette."

Q: What does the word "parve" (or "pareve") often printed on the packaging of Jewish foods mean?


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Parve means the food contains neither meat nor dairy, so it may be served with either.

oops...keep forgetting to ask a question...

How many tablespoons in a cup?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Not posting an answer or question to follow this - just need more info....are we speaking imperial or metric?

2 different languages


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

8 oz american


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I've always liked Morimoto, on both ICA and ICJ.

mjb.


----------



## jerkseasoning (Oct 19, 2009)

You never know -- History does have a tendancy to repeat itself.

P.S. I and many others in England never use metric only pounds and ounces - think "gramme" is some sort of flour - ha ha!! -


----------



## jerkseasoning (Oct 19, 2009)

Imperial pint = 20 fluid ounces


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Because it tastes great! Have you ever had it?


----------



## jerkseasoning (Oct 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by indianwells 
Why do French people eat Andouiette?



They eat them here, called "Chitterlings"


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Righto...am guessing parts of the US are metric, parts are not.
My guess at how many Tbsp per cup = about 9 Tbsp
I shall probably stand corrected, no prob.

(Gosh this thread is getting messy hehe  We knew it would)

My question: When making a chicken breast wrapped in bacon (no filler), should I brown off the breast first till almost firm/cooked, let it cool a tad, then wrap in bacon, and grill/broil until bacon is crispy, serve immediately?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As a practical matter, no part of the US is metric -- at least not for cooking.

No, not even close, 16 tbs per cup. 3 tsp per tbs, 2 tbs per oz. 8 oz per cup, 2 cups per pt (NB, that's 16 ounces, hence the phrase "a pint's a pound, the world around" as a pound is also 16 oz), 2 pts per qt, and 4 qts per gal.

The ounce is the only avoirdupois unit measurement which translates straight across as both weight and volume. That is, one ounce of water (by volume) weighs one ounce

Consider yourself stood.

No, bard the breast before cooking. 

Which imparts better mouthfeel and more gloss to a sauce, "mounting" with butter, or sieving?

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

For the Iron Chef question, I'm going for Morimoto as the best and, from what I've seen, Cora as the worst.

For the best teaching chef on TV, I'm going Justin Wilson(God rest his soul) is still in syndication around here. I suppose that makes him the winner of that challenge.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Ditto on all three counts. :thumb:


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Almost. When I cut into the casing what I can only describe as a load of guts spilled out and the smell was quite disgusting. I couldn't bring myself to put any of it in my mouth. The locals thought it quite amusing. I didn't.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sieving just gets the chunks out, however fine they might be. Butter is the way to go.

I'm surprised there wasn't more discussion on my salting sweats and sautes. Maybe I should have asked something simple like what is the difference between a sstock and a broth, or does searing meat seal in the juice.

Actually, I do have a question with which I could use some help. The church my wife attends celebrated its 117th anniversary this weekend, I made a BIG pot of gravy for the lunch that was served. Actually I'll start a new thread, don't want to hijack this one.

mjb.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You're supposed to ask a question.

Who has the best stand mixer these days?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Hobart

how do you make taquitos stay rolled and pretty?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Seal it with a flour paste when rolling before deep frying.
(or if they fall apart or look ugly, tie them wth a blanched spring onion/garlice chive green top)

Q: Deep fried sliced shallots - how to store if you have done them in bulk?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

paper lined box.....how long are you thinking of keeping them?

Does freezing a fresh shell bean effect it's texture (pre cooking)? specifically cranberry beans.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You can use flour paste, water, or eggwash to glue Australian taquitos shut, but it's not such a good idea with Mexican taquitos. Mostly because they're (a) unnecessary; and (b) won't work with corn tortillas anyway.

Before filling and rolling, heat fresh, corn tortillas on a comal or griddle until they're hot and very (as opposed to barely) pliable.

If the tortillas are fresh, and you're frying immediately -- hold the taquitos seam side down. Deep fry or pan fry in very hot oil. If pan frying, _place them into the pan seam side down, and gravity will hold them together until the fryng process sets their shape_. If deep frying, they should stay together when they go into the oil, then crisp into shape immediately; but ...

_If the tortillas have a mind of their own, pin the taquitos with toothpicks_.

If you're planning on holding the taquitos for more than a few hours, _you may want to freeze them_. Simply place them skin side down on a sheet, cover tightly with cling wrap, freeze, and repackage in a plastic freezer bag. The frozen taquitos will hold together long enough for the oil to crisp them into shape.

Why do women have emotional attachments to their old, half-melted, plastic spatulas?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Because every burn or mark has a memory.....

FWIW ...Masaharu Morimoto is King of the kitchen


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Where is the best Paprika from and why do you say so ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Spanish and Basque (both sides of the border) -- In particular, every which kind of Chiquilin (Spanish), especially their ehumado (smoked), and Biperduna's incredibly wonderful Piment D'Espelette (French-Basque). 

What's the best recipe and technique for tempura?

There's more to basques than lingerie,
BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Batter
1 cup of cake flour
2 cups of corn starch
2 egg yolks
1/2 cup of cold water with ice

Mix the cake flour, cornstarch , egg yolks and water , mixing quickly till smooth. If the batter becomes warm add more ice cubes if batter becomes warm add more ice water, it should be cold and smooth.

Am I on the money ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

In Hindi language it is known as degimirch, in Turkish , pul biber. The greeks call it piperia, while in Mandarin it is called tianjiao and in Swahili its pilipili. 

Its great in sobrasada, chorizo , salchichon an fuet. Viva "La Chinata".

New Question :

What can you do to Cassava to make a very popular dessert ?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I use Beer for my Tempura batter - makes the tempura a bit lighter. Also I never mix until it's smooth. I like to keep lumps in there.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Was hoping to be able to keep couple of months, well 1 month minimum. This is just for home use, we are coming into summer and it's salad and stir fry time, so wanted to have some on hand. It may be better just making them fresh, but for the tiny amount one would use to sprinkle on these dishes, seems like a fuss, so was wanting to store some.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cassava is paired with coconut, finely grated and made into custard like desserts.....

Are they cultivating (decent flavored) morels yet?


----------



## pullmanpair (Sep 29, 2009)

Haven't seen any here, but there are some delightful wild lobster mushrooms left.

What's the best ingredient for adding the sour to Sweet & Sour Pork?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

first thought is vinager, next thought is why not tamarand?

What flour would give glutin free cookies a good texture?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ground Almond
(ok I cheated and Googled it to make sure  )

What parts of fugue (well, the parts of the puffer fish) are the poisonous parts?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The fish is getting more famous....

it has lethal amounts of the poison called "tetrodotoxis" and is usually found in the liver and ovaries and skin.


what food item has highest amout of iron ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Fugue is my state, fugu is my fish.

Iron: Setting aside food made with additives, I'd have to go for liver as a heme iron source, and soy beans as a non-heme source.

What food was the subject of humanity's first known advertisement?

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

lol BDL - ok - I can't spell, but I agree 

A: The apple

Q: Please define curry

P.S. Are the eyes of the fugu poisonous as well? (not that I'm planning on filleting one!!)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you please explain apple ?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Not even sure I'm right - was thinking Adam & Eve


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes, it was a fruit.......but apple was never mentioned. If I am wrong, please correct me....I don't mind it at all..

But the problem DC is , are we on the same slow boat to China as Chef BDL ? :lol:


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe..... I don't know, Petals, which boat I am on. Morning coffee has not kicked in yet 

The apple thing...the snake in the tree saying "Eat the forbidden fruit" then they did and got tossed out of paradise etc etc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

curry=sauce

does grass fed beef have more tendon?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

curry=sauce? Is it that simple, but surely there must be other parameters/guidlines. I know what I expect in a curry, and that may be a limited outlook. However, there must be at least some basic ingredients/requirements to classify it as a curry. Or does it just mean a spicy/flavourful sauce?

To be sure it can contain many or few things, and a huge variation in ingredients which the curry/sauce compliments....e.g. fish, lamb, beef, vegetables etc. It may use coconut cream/milk or not. Ad infinitum.

Maybe this is not the spot for this question. I'll not post an answer on the beef.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,

Thank you for clearing up your question, you get 100 points for stumping us ! And folks the answer to that question is a liquid which we all enjoy......BEER ! Merci...worth the wait !....looking forward to more pearls....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

DC, Shroomgirl is right....

*Thoughts on Curry.....Taken from the web:*
"*Curry is derived from the Tamil word *_*kari*_*, which means sauce. *
*Different types of curry use different main ingredients, depending on the region of Asia or India you are in. Curry from the Punjab region, for instance, involves wheat instead of rice, and is heavy on the butter and cream. Malayali curry usually has coconut and coconut milk, as well as bay leaves. Tamil curry, however, is probably what most western people think of when they think of curry. Tamil curry refers to shallow-fried meat or vegetables cooked along with dry spices. *
It's the spices that most people think of as making curry, well, curry. That's because in many parts of the world you can buy a prepared blend of spices known as curry powder that is used to make a dish of curry. To make things more confusing, curry powder may contain curry leaves, which come from the curry tree (or curry leaf tree), which is native to India. 
Curry leaves are used sort of like bay leaves in Indian cooking, but they are not the only ingredient in curry powder. Curry powder is like chili powder-everyone has his or her own recipe and each concoction is a little bit different. 
One common thread in many curry powder mixtures is turmeric, which gives curries a distinctive yellow color. Other popular spices in curry powder include coriander, ginger, garlic, chilies, pepper, cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg, cardamom, cumin and tamarind. 
The main types of curry you might encounter in an Indian or Thai restaurant are red, yellow, and green curry. Red curry is made with red chiles, while green curry is made with green chiles. Yellow curry is made mostly with turmeric and cumin, though it may include hot peppers or pepper flakes as well. "

"does grass fed beef have more tendon? "
I am going to guess "NO", as always correct me if I am wrong.....

What does chocolate do to the brain ?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

It's something to do with the release of endorphines or about neurotransmitters :smiles:

I'm off to a St Andrew's Day event on Saturday night - although SAD was yesterday! We will be fed traditional Scots fare - including haggis. We are not the only country to have a similar dish - so why do so many foreigners turn green at the mention of haggis?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe that there are alot of different opinions about it, unless someone actually has tasted it, it would be hard for someone to make an opinion. Haggis is found in most of the Irish Pubs here....I have had it.....je suis pas vert...
"Oui" , there are Pubs here "aussi" besides Bistro.


Q:

Chartreuse the name of a liqueur, but what else is it also known as ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

green

whatever happens to chicken hearts? they used to come in the giblet pack, now they are next to impossible to find....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Pet food?

Can I make Lamb Sept Heures in six hours?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Only because I just made it.....


Not that this will matter much for anyone but Chartreuse is also : “A dinosaur-era dish usually referring to game bird and cabbage cooked and shaped in a mold. Like “napoleon”, however , it can now imply any dish cooked or shaped re resemble the original.”.....Les Halles....
Chicken Chartreuse, tasty.

Kuan, 

It is suppose to be cooked in 7....
Easy to make , forever to cook.....ummmmm right ? wrong ?

Do you eat Daube with ice-cream or Mashed potatoes ?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I'd eat it with veggies, not mash - but if you like to eat it with ice-cream... whatever floats your boat!:roll:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I needed a laugh .....:lol:
Thank you !


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Petals...Thank you for the explanation on "kari"  Shroom..sorry for questioning - I should know better 

But I still think that Adam put an ad out and sold Eve the apple before beer was made. Or maybe it as shortly after and she couldn't resist the offer


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and the next question is......?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Name something, apart from gin, where juniper berries are key to the recipe.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Venison casserole/jugged hare


Question - How can we make cider in small quantities. ie a couple of gallons in the home?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Ooh ooh! Sauerbraten!

OK back to Bug's question.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

whats sauerbraten?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

German pot roast. Marinated three days in a red wine/cider marinade and gravy thickened with ginger snaps.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Kuan...no question? 

ok, here's one....

Q: Why is a Baker's Dozen so named?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

So that one could be short measured, in case of burning or falling on the floor(or snacking).

Why do you roast a bird under low heat and finish under high?

I know. It's an easy one.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I've always done it backwards! Start with very high heat and then finish on low heat. I guess either way the reason is the same: high heat for caramelization/maillard/crispy skin, low heat to keep moisture and cook through without burning.

Why should you not follow a classic coq au vin recipe when doing the dish with a chicken?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

spring chicken does not translate to old cock.....cooking time and lack of blood would be different.

How do you candy ginger?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Peel and thinly slice one pound of gingerroot.
Put in a heavy saucepan, cover with water
Cook until tender 30-40 minutes. Drain water
Weigh the cooked ginger and measure equal amount of sugar. Return to saucepan
Add sugar and 3 tablespoons of water. Bring to a boil until ginger is transparent and liquid has just about evaporated.
Reduce heat and cook, stir until almost dry. Once dry , coat with sugar. A pain to make.....
What is the purpose of mace ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

1) warm spice
2) eye spray for bad people

how do you prep/cook cardoon?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom, 






Cardoons.....


Mario Batali thinks that the cardoon has a very sexy flavor.....


Cardoons take their name from the French word Chardon
Also known as celery on steroids.


“Cooking cardoons is a simple process. Simply cut off the base and leaves, then cut the stalks into pieces. Cardoons lose their color very quickly once subjected to air, so place the stalks in acidic water. Boil the stalks for around 20 minutes until tender, adding salt to the water to remove any bitterness. Then simply drain, and peel off the surface of the stalks.”
Cardoon gratin, tres bon. With almond sauce, or anchovy vinaigrette.....
What is in a Bouquet Garni ?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Cardoon is also being looked at as a source for bio fuel, using the seeds, very similar to canola seed use.

Won't answer the question...just making comment


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Interesting....thank you. Jump in anytime DC !


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Even though some of the language is lifted directly from Wikipedia, the answer is still wrong. 

A "baker's dozen" is 13; not a short measure, but a long one. It seems to have come about as a reaction to a standard of measure and taxation introduced into England by Henry III, called the "assize of bread and ale." The extra unit added to the dozen was added in order to prevent any possibility of short measurement because under the assize short counting was severely punished. The reasoning was better put an extra cookie in the bag than have the King cut off your hand.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting to know. That's just how I've always heard it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

herbs self contained
sometimes rolled with string


what is citron, any relation to yuzu or monkey hand?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Citron is in the family of Yuzu, Japanese citrus. 

Quickest way to kill a lobster ?.....or end the life of....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'll go with sharp knife to the head rather than the screaming boil.

how is maple sugar made...the granulated kind?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Make it every month.....


Two cans of maple syrup in a deep sauce pan, bring up to "hard ball", I usually do syrup ball test in water, when satisfied , take it off the heat and whip it fast and spread it on 2 baking sheet, let it cool down, dry for a few days and then put in the food processor till ultra fine.


"If you want to make a frenchman cry ? Make him a nice bowl of pot-au-feu"

What are the meat ingredients ?....

ps....if you did make it , I would cry...:lol:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Beef, beef bones, beef marrow bones, carrot, onion, celery, leek, turnip, potato, stale bread.

Pot au feu is a wondeful thing, but once the meat is gone, the strained broth is something else again. Tears of joy fo sho.

How do you make the dressing for (Korean) _hwe do bap_?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I hope I am not in "left" field here....

sugar, rice vinegar,sesame oil, sesame seed, minced garlic, soya, salt....?


Cheese opinion...

Cabrales or Stilton...and why ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef Petals, I love you like a sister, but this time your answer is complete left field. 

I'll let the question stand: What goes in the "dressing" for hwe do bap?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bare with me here....Ol' Frenchie is trying...

tuna, yellowtail, salmon, shrimp, crab, onion julienne, sesame oil, Korean pepper paste, cooked rice, spring mix.....

If I get this wrong.....I will.....did you hear that ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

korean red pepper paste, vinegar, apple juice,sesame, soy, sugar.


My aleurome and embryo are removed, what am I?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

stilton hands down it's creamier, cabrales has a harsher ascerbic note.

CC, barley?

who just released their 15 year old cheddar for sale? 
hint: they are located in WI.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL....please let me know if I am wrong.

Shroom,

Would it be Hook's ?


What is liaison (as with pastry cream) ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

With "korean red pepper paste," aka go-chu-jang we've got one of the major ingredients. The question seems to be about as well answered it's going to be which is well answered enough for government work. So congratulations to everyone.

But it's a great, versatile sauce, with a sweet/sour/hot character friendly to American palates, and should be given its due.

The specific _hwe do bap_ sauce is called _cho go chu jang_. There are a lot of variations of course, but the easiest is to start with 3 parts go-chu-jang and add 2 parts rice vinegar and 2 parts white sugar -- then start adjusting and tweaking. All the other stuff is very nice but unnecessary.

To an American palate, the essential cho-go-chu-jang should taste something like Kraft Catalina Dressing mixed with lots of Tabasco. Essential is as essential does. As with all Korean cooking, a fair amount of tweakage is encouraged -- so hooray for anything sesame.

BDL

PS. The answer to Cape's question is: Any sort of completely hulled grain, but think he's probably going for white rice. And by the way it's aleurone with an "n."

PPS. The answer to Shroom's question is: Hook's.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for those savory thoughts....

Liaison ? (as with pastry cream)


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroom, is the 15-year-old cheddar from Hook's?

Question: Coat me with egg, toast me dry, then what?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hyper-technically, a liaison could be any thickening agent, but almost always it's 3 egg yolks per cup of cream, plus heat, plus beaucoup whisking.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

*Yes !!!*

Mezz : *sirop d'érable.....thinking french toast (oui/non)*

?: In which type of wine has all the sugar been converted into alcohol ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sherry

Old English way of cooking small birds.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cape Chef.


Sing a song of sixpense a pocket full of rye
Four and twenty blackbirds baked in a pie... (my mother sang to us)
....PIE (?)

Question : what is the secret ingredient for Red Velvet Cake ? (looking for a recipe)

ps. is that a verrrry dry sherry .....


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm. Sherries have sugar; some of them have quite a bit. Although, in a way, maybe it is the right answer because sherries aren't fortified until the yeast has converted nearly all of the available sugars. It's not up to me, but you probably gave the answer Chef Petals wanted.

As to your question, you're probably referring to *spatchcocking*, which, by the way, the OED reports the word as of fairly modern (1785) Irish origin, rather than English and certainly not Old English which is something else entirely.

As a method of cooking, it's undoubtedly significantly older than the first published reference and undoubtedly trans and multi-national. There's no reason to suppose that butterflying poultry originated in the British Isles or any other place for that matter.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

And you know after learning technique not long ago .... I could just.....Por favor ? 

My question ?

ps. you can disregard my song and pie too !


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know about secret ingredients. But in the old days before "dutch process" cocoa, the interaction of baking soda (then used as the leavening source instead of today's baking powder) and cocoa caused the cocoa to turn red.

Nowadays, red velvet cake is red because of huge amounts of red food coloring. 

I'm not much of a fan of red velvet cake -- too sweet.

BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sherries are fermented until all sugars are gone. Afterwords depending on the style of sherry, sweet wines are added.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Because I am not sweet enough, I do enjoy cake. I asked about Red Velvet as I received an order for it. When I checked it out along with "some Southern" recipes, it has "balsamic vinegar" in it to enhance the chocolate.

Do you have a question for us ?


Thank you Chefs, learning all the time.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Lots of edits going on 

Spatchock is correct.

I'm a Rose' near lake Garda


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cape Chef,

C'est tout chinois pour moi.....

Are we looking for a rose, meaning a type of edible flower ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Rose' ; comme en vin


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

AH HA !!!!

The famous Tavel , rose champagne

Then there is Garda Classico Chiaretto, Rose petal color.......


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not the Tavel, that is French. But the Garda is correct. Nice job.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Merci, 

small question : What is the best way to serve white truffle oil ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

There are a million ways, although I prefer to err to simplicity because otherwise you may lose the aroma to other complex ingredients. A very nice way is in a risotto, even in simple scrambled eggs. The warmth releases the beautiful aroma. Try to stay away from other luxe ingredients so you can really appreciate the dish.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you, will try it in more simpler ways, I have been experimenting with it ....I tried it in a clam sauce last night....

I am leaving my kitchen in 20 minutes, do you have another question ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Who is considered the "father" of classic French cuisine?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are fighting words......let me see.....I come back in a minute.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I said I would be a minute....I do not want to hurt anyone's feelings but here is my humble opinion....

For "classic" French cuisine, Chef A. Escoffier ( who learned from another great Chef) but Escoffier refined the technique.

For "nouvelle" French , Chef Paul Bocuse.

Now I am off for a gin and tonic....

Question : What are the health benefits of the black radish ?....check in later.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Great chefs indeed, but not the one i'm looking for. enjoy your cheer.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I shall meditate on this one.....merci !


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Other than vitamins it is good for your digestive system.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I'm thinkin' the answer to Mezz's question is Kasha not french toast....which was it?

Thought it was Escoffier too.

How many times are you supposed to be able to brew silver needles?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Way before Escoffier.

I have never tasted silver needle tea, no idea. What does it taste like?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

CC... is it Antonin Careme? (born Marie-Antoine Careme)
...as is - caremel sauce, caremel pastry etc

(won't post question)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi DC, one of the most important chefs of all time, but not the father of classic French cuisine.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

awww rats


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Louis Saulnier


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nope, sorry Kuan


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

How about Epicurus?

Ps He was my favourite character in the book-Return to Elysium.

OOps! he was greek. i'm not going to delete this tho.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

No sorry, although I think Aspicus would agree.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok But I Dont savvy Aspicus. Just googled it and naha-dah


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Perhaps Brillat-Savarin is the one you are thinking about?

mjb.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

No not a chef


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Really, if Careme isn't the "Father of Classic French Cuisine," the "correct" answer is so idiosyncratic and esoteric as to render the question without much meaning. 

There are only a limited number of French chefs with any historical importance at all, so if you're not thinking of Careme or Escoffier, you're almost certainly thinking of LaVarenne, Taillevent, de Bonnefons, or Massialot; and the answer is probably LaVarenne because Taillevent is as much medieval as "classic," and because de Bonnefons or Massialot are obscure even by my standards of trivia. 

Pardon the preaching, but it's not a very good game if the "right" answer is so esoteric it can only be given after substantial research and still have substantial uncertainty; or only be given by someone like me -- and I had to look up de Bonnefons and Massialot. You get to ask whatever question you like and have whatever answer in mind you like. But at some point it's like asking a group of people, none of whom have ever seen me, what size shoe I wear. Or, it's like asking which American is the "father of his country," and refusing to accept George Washington as the answer.


14,
BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Think there are clues to the question. Like how "father" is in quotes.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

You have a disgusting mind. Something else we share.

BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You really need to get over yourself. Taillevent is the answer, of course BDL you know that was his nickname.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I said this would cause a "problem"......

I had my cocktail.....by the way, I am posting some thoughts in the recipe forum if you gentleman care to take a gander. 

By the way, it has been the most interesting thread EVER.......love it.

I might have a thought more on this.....

Ah, my brother, whom can it be ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Alright. I agree. Taillevent.

Moving on. Any questions yet unanswered?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am on the floor.......happy....excited !


Do we have another question ? It cannot get more enjoyable than this. I do not smoke but after all of this ?.....

question S.V.P


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There was a recent Gerard Depradeaux (sp?) movie on Taillevent.....so it's not that obscure.

Silver Needle question is still unanswered......
how many times can you brew silver needles?

CC, there is a phenominal tea shop Ten Ren in NYC chinatown that has different grades of teas....the cost looks astronomical for the premium teas but tea is so light a few ozs = not much money. Last trip I picked up some hand rolls silver needles and a couple other gems. adjectives for something so distinctive, oh man you are so much better at that than me.....I'll have a pot tonight and discribe....


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Taillevent is correct, I look forward to hearing about the tea.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm the tea... to be honest I've been googling it, and I think it's twice
(c'mon, you know some of us have to research these things - but then, we learn!  )

P.S. interesting site about the tea
Henrietta Lovell: My search for the ultimate cuppa | Life and style | The Guardian


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Even though silver needle or silver thread tea is a very light and delicate tea, it supposedly (according to tea merchants) holds up well to multiple infusions. While I've never had it myself, I'm going to guess that like most Chinese teas, it's best done as three infusions -- the first of which is a little undeveloped, the third of which is slightly "stewed," and the second of which is the best.

Yes to a good jasmine when eating Chinese food, o-cha with Japanese, and and mugya cha with Korean. But to just sit and sip... it's black tea all the way, no milk, sugar or lemon; with lapsong souchong as the absolute favorite. It's smokiness makes me think of the tar-coated planks lining the holds of clipper ships. Too romantic? So sue me. That's not the question, though.

What are the six steps to making a good foamed milk for lattes? Hint: The first two are prep, the last four are technique. If you want to add a seventh, you can describe your latte-art pour technique.

BDL


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shroom, you are correct. That sounds like kid stuff compared to this current discussion. Ah well- 'kids' are welcome here, too, so I shall shoulder on:

A Flemish jellied terrine which features rabbit and veal is.....?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The ever popular "Hazen Konijnenpastel. "

Waiting on the latte foam.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,

Up since 4 baking..... so here is my attempt to provide you with an answer....even though its terrible. I know there are more.....


1- Steam the milk between 165-175


2- The steam wand should be inserted diagonally just below the surface of the milk, creating froth..


3- Create a rotational flow in the steam pitcher, once temp of milk is warm , raise the steam pitcher to stop frothing and continue to heat as per step #1.


3 parts to coffee, the heart, body and Crema.


Art : full fat milk 4 %


4 factors to control: milk (55-60) foam texture (bubbles), foam thickness and pitcher movement.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ten ren guys said 6x. so the couple of oz I paid $11 for goes really far......really cool doing a side by side on different qualities of the same type tea.
Got in later than expected, will have to discribe it at a later date.....

SVP.....
hmmmmm....well it seems like I've seen that on cognacs...just goofing off.....

1) superior viscous pimpjuice

2) saccramental vine pomice

3) so-much vacuous pulp

4) so very promising.......

:roll::smoking:

At the end of the garlic scape there is a seed head....what name does it go by? 
Bonus points: how would you cook with the seeds? Which culture does?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Petals was close, but not quite on the money. Small cigar only. I was mostly looking for the four wrods every barista knows so well: stretch, spin, bump, and swirl.

Six steps in foaming milk for Latte
_
Prep_:

1. Start with very cold (and ideally whole, cow's) milk. Measure the milk into the pitcher (by eye, please), and hold in freezer for five to fifteen minutes (the luxury of "at home") to get even colder; meanwhile

2. Clear steam wand of condensed water.

_The steps (including the "magic" words every barista knows)_:

The barista brings the pitcher to the wand and turns the steam on before the wand hits the milk.

1. *Stretch*: The tip of the wand goes just below the surface so the sound it makes is neither the "on top roar" or the deeply submerged "hiss". Surf the top of the milk continuously adjusting depth to keep the same sound as the milk expands. Stretching continues until the pitcher is "baby bottle" warm to the touch, 100F on a thermometer. That's why, colder milk is better. It gets more time to stretch;

2. *Spin*: The barista moves the pitcher, centering the wand and lifts the pitcher so the tip of the wand goes deep into the center milk so the motion the steam imparts to it will mix the bubbles equally through and through. Typically, the placement of the holes in most steam wands gets the milk spinning in the pitcher. But sometimes you'll just see a standing wave form against the sides. When the pitcher gets so hot that you can't hold your fingers against the side at milk depth for more than a quick pat, it's done. That's just a skosh over 150F. In one, coordinated, two-handed motion, the barista turns off the steam as (s)he moves the pitcher away from the wand;

3. *Bump*: The barista smacks the bottom of the pitcher flat onto a hard flat surface to collapse the largest bubbles; and

4. *Swirl*: The barista swirls the milk in the pitcher so the various densities of foam mix and homogenize completely. The milk should be one texture, not thick foam on top and loose milk on the bottom. It should appear very smooth and shiny with no or almost no visible bubbles. Baristas call good milk, "chrome."

_Latte Art_:

There are a lot of tricks to pouring a beautiful design on top of the coffe with the milk. Almost all of them involve a very shaking the pitcher and a very slow pour while moving the pitcher and/or the cup beneath it. Since I can only two or three very primitive designs and do them pourly, I'll leave it at that.

_Next Coffee Question_:

How can a home roaster tell when the beans are "City" roasted without looking?

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

S.V.P. Seen on invitations and menus. An abbreviation for _s'il vous plais_, which is "if you please," en anglais.

I'll stick with the coffee roasting question. Remember, no looking.

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what happened to the "R" in RSVP? woulda had the standardized version with the R.....:smiles:


Still not answered.
At the end of the garlic scape there is a seed head....what name does it go by? 
Bonus points: how would you cook with the seeds? Which culture does?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Spathe.

Bonuse answer: Beats the heck out of me. In terms of culture, I'm going to guess people from Korea and the adjacent area of China because those folks are the garlic masters of the universe, but although I've got a pretty good handle on those cuisines for an "anglo," I can't say I've ever had garlic seed.

I'm trying to get this thread down to one question at a time by picking up all the previous still-unanswered questions and dangling an easy new one. Here we go again: 

How can a roaster tell when a bean hits the "city" roast stage without looking?

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's ok to have a few floating questions, there are no hard and fast rules...
more players will engage, which is desirable....hard or easy is all relative to each of our experience. If the question appears too easy, then wait to see if someone else answers....

Here's yet one more culinary question before I go to cook....
What are the differences between panna cotta, creme brulee,& custard?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

If I recall correctly, the beans begin to chip/flake and oil comes to the surface. It's been a long time since I've roasted any, so that may be wrong.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Some truth to the "chaffing," but not the answer I'm looking for. Remember, the answer isn't based on appearance. I'll let it ride.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Panna cotta: No eggs. Dairy, gelatin, sugar and flavorings.

Creme brulee: Without getting into the linguistics of what is and isn't a brulee, the underlying creme is egg thickened, no starches.

Custard: Again huge definitional issues with the term, which can be very inclusive. However, given the context here, I guess you're talking about ... well, custards ... thickened by egg and starch.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Taking another shot at it. Is it the third crack?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for the correction : great read...learned more words.....close but no cigar !
When I am wrong, pas grave....we learn !


Well going back to coffee again, roasting question....


roast small amounts, bean goes yellow to brown....steam will smell like coffee...
When the last of moisture bursts from the coffee bean you will hear a CRACK, sugars are caramizing (as stated by Chef Ray) making this roasted.....sugars will caramilize further with heat giving a better roast , not long after this there will be smoke in the kitchen, at this point take the batteries out of your smoke alarm (merde) open the window.....
this is normal, then the second CRACK, beans will be dark ....
Everyone has their own “doneness”. 2nd crack is a bit bitter coffee, if not alot if you do not cool down the beans (as they continue to cook for awhile still). 10-20 minutes for dark roast.
Trust your eyes , your nose, but mainly .....your TASTE.....


oui/non ?


­R.S.V.P. stands for a French phrase, "répondez, s'il vous plaît "....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

righto on the distinctions of creamy goodness.

CC, am drinking silver needles right now....when you smell the leaves they have an almost (close) green grass scent....not herbatious per se. The brew cup has more of a soft floral scent...it's soft, warm and just got a subtle nuiance going.....a friend brought back a couple of boxes of individually packaged loose leaves (silver needles and flowering tea) from Sri Lanka. Yes I live vicariously from me friends adventures. Ten Ren silver needles are hand rolled small balls, about the size of an English pea.

Can there be an organic honey?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'll take a crack at this one, Shroom: yes, there can be organic honey. Bees gathering from, say, genetically altered crops would produce honey that is also altered. Those gathering from organically grown crops would produce organic honey.

How'd I do? :smiles:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroomgirl,

You have me already looking for that tea here.....it sounds wonderful....can I have a cup ?

As far as "organic" honey, I am going to guess no, why ? Because the laws on what is deemed "organic" by law is always changing.

If I am wrong its ok...a guess.

ps. how many cracks are there to coffee....


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone who said "crack" gets a prize. "Sound" would have been a good answer too.

A "crack" doesn't happen all at once when you're roasting. It takes a few minutes after the crack starts before enough beans have gone through the process to say the crack is done. 

A "City" roast makes itself known by the first few beans hitting the second crack. Once you're well into the second crack, it's called City+, then City++. After the second crack is done, you've got a very dark roast indeed.

There are only two cracks. As I recall, coffee burns and disintegrates before it can third crack -- but I'm not a roaster.

People associate espresso with a very dark roast, but the dark, complex flavor is more a product of the brewing method than the roast. When you use a true espresso machine, the best roasts are usually medium or not much darker -- in other words, "City."

Starbucks uses an almost unique roasting method -- actually a slightly extreme variation of Peet's. Starbucks roasts very hot, very fast and very dark. Many people, me among them, think their beans are way too done on the outside, and still a bit uncooked in the center. It's not a very pleasant straight espresso. 

On the other hand, Peet's, which is close to Starbucks but not quite as tweaked, makes for a very pleasant cup from a "French Press" aka cafetiere.

New question: What's the difference between marinating and brining?

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There's no such thing as organic honey....hard to control bees.

Imperial Court in SF at Ferry Plaza has a great selection and good verbage.
WHITE

what are the differences between, sorghum, cane syrup, treacle, molasses?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorghum is a syrup made from the sorghum plant.

Cane Syrup, Molasses and Treacle are all made from sugar cane, but molasses and treacle might be made from sugar betts as well. 

Cane syrup is made by reducing juice from the cane.

Molasses is made by boiling the juice and removing the crystals -- the residue is molasses. The more often the juice is boiled, and the more crystals removed, the darker the molasses. The progression goes light, dark, and black-strap. Some molasses are sulfured and some are not -- there's a reason they sulfur, I forget what it is.

Treacle is usually made from the residual syrup after all of the sugar crystals are removed. But "treacle," can also be a generic term for any syrupy goo made any when along the process.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Marinating , you are putting food in acidic based liquid, or a dry rub to tenderize and flavor before cooking
Brine, is salt and liquid, it makes the meat more tender, more flavor, and moist.

Look forward to a full explanation !

"How to FLAME" christmas pudding ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

heat brandy, light fumes as pourring over the pudding.

What is shwarma?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Love shwarma.

It's finely cut, sliced or ground meat compressed into a cylinder around a spit, then cooked on a vertical rotisserie. Could be beef, lamb, turkey, chicken, pork, or any mix.

Usually served on a plate or on a pita or piece of arab flat bread.

Supposedly originated in Lebanon, but ... things being what they are could have started anywhere in the Eastern Med, from Greece to Egypt.

Fantastic stuff.

FWIW, "al pastor," the Mexican pork dish, started as shwarma -- and ideally, is still cooked on a vertical spit.

Yes to petals on marinating and brining.

I wouldn't call a dry rub a marinade in that I restrict the process to wet, acidic solutions. To my mind a marinade is always an acidic solution, but can have a lot of other things as well. Note the personal pronouns -- opinions differ and words become increasingly ambiguous with common use. My definitions aren't necessarily universal, although they're mainstream mos' def. As a practical matter for cooks -- a good marinade should taste good when tasted off a dipped finger, which leaves a lot of room for improvisation.

A brine is always a salt based solution, although acids, sugars and other flavorings frequently play a part. Good brines almost always taste lousy. Have a pretty good idea of what you're trying to do and how you're trying to do it going in.

_What are two (or more) methods of "tuning" a smoker?_

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom,


Yes, and may I add just this note:


Technique:
a bowl of sugar cubes, a dish of butter, and a small jug of slightly heated brandy or rum. Put a good size pat of butter on top of the pudding , add 6-8 cubes of sugar, then pour on the alcohol. Light it and start basting. Keep pressing the sugar gently with the back of the spoon, and continue to baste until flames die out by themselves. The more you baste the more it will flame. It is important to have the pudding on a hot platter. The hotter the platter, the longer the alcohol will keep warm and the longer the “flaming” will last.


As for “tuning” a smoker......no idea ? Look forward to the info though.....


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh well....


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

You guys and gals are a hoot!


In order to get a more even temperatures across the entire cooking chamber you can add a water pan in the cooking chamber nearest the firebox. You can also add a deflector plate in the transition area between the firebox/cooking chamber.

For some offsets, I would also change the chimney to extend lower in the chamber if it's just cut right in the top.

Does not peeking count as a way to "tune" your smoker? Probably not 


Why is pork sooooo delicious?


dan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

BACON.....has turned many a vegetarian into meat eaters.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

With any answer with Bacon in it....its an automatic WIN WIN SITUATION, do you agree Dan ? (oui / non )

Do we have a question ?


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes! Bacon will do just fine

eace:

BACON!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bacon it is !

Ok now , question:

What is a Duxelle of mushrooms ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Mushroom duxelle is a classic mushroom preparation used in many applications, probably the most basic is with beef wellington. Finely minced and sautéed with shallots and normally deglazed with wine, mostly sherry and cooked down until totally dry.


Slice me, salt me, ferment me, cook me in northern France with some meats. I am?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

OOHHHHHHHHHHHH Your good. I like the Question .....you will have me wondering for a bit , .....thinking.....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sauerkraut? or German Kimchi I like to call it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Close, but not in France.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Charcout. Which is sauerkraut by another name. 

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

SVP.... Un petit "clue" ? a fruit or vegetable , other ?

Oh those french have no patience......( I know) ......


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Eggplant ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Choucroute. That's gotta be it.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

"Choucroute" and yes it is sauerkraut, but with the addition of smoked meats sausages and potatoes makes it very special and also the name of the dish(Choucroute Garni). One of my favorites this time of year.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Aubergine,


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:thumb:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

What about : Backeoffe ? But the North is known for foie gras, sauerkraut , backeoffe, pot au feu, cancoillotte, grilled pigs' trotters a la Sainte Menehould....

You are making me hungry now....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Enfin ! c'est bien.

Do we have a question ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Backeoffe is special and one of the oldest Alsatian dishes, and one of my favorites aslo is flammekueche


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Back to France,

Apples, apples, apples.........hard, distilled and oh my buerre is the best.

Where am I?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

South of Orleans there is a place called Lamotte Beuvron, France's favorite desserts....There was a hotel called Hotel Tatin which was run by two sisters , they made Tarte Tatin, rich, buttery....

Forget...you have "hard" and "distilled"......


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Normandy !!!!!!

Also where you would find "Tripes a la mode de Caen ".


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hard as in cider, distilled as in calvados


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Look at my post before the one you posted....am I right Chef ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sorry, I missed that post, you are correct :thumb:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Re-Post


NORMANDY !!!!

"tripes a la mode de Caen" for what they are also famous for....

OUI/NON ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok , un petit question, pas tellement difficile.....FRANCE ENCORE (again)
.....Stohrer


I am sweet, OH SO SWEET, give me a little rum, and enjoy me......
What am I ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Baba au rhum


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You are oh so right ! 

:thumb:

Bonne nuit....Please post your question when you can......


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

The Spaniards love me, as do the French from the southwest. I kiss the "cure" of the pig, and hang from the roof tops.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Paprika peppers?

what exactly is chicory? As in Louisiana coffee and chicory.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Looking specifically for "Piment d' Espelette"

Added to coffee to soften the bitterness of the coffee, roasted and ground and yes, it's the lettuce (endive family)


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Good one Shroom, (chicory) Crazy about endive, cooked, raw , roasted, oh the endive.

Piment d' espelette...yes. From the Southern Basque area of France.

Cape Chef, we await your question.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no need to wait, it's ok for there to be more than one question floating.....

where did the log shaped cake originate?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yule log , which is burned in the hearth, also nown as Buche de Noel. Also known as a chocolate log....

Originates in European culture around the 19th Century.


What are 3 dishes you can make with breadfruit ?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Boning a raw leg? Buy yourself a 1/2 round chisel. It goes right in and down the bone. It can also be used to bone hams, shins anything with a straight bone inside. I call it tunneling the bone and it sure makes it easier. Can also be used for chicken or turkey or ducks.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What was the question Ed?

Guess if there's more than one open question, it'd be good to reference it when posting answers.....don't forget to ask a question when you answer.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Now I'm daydreaming...ahhhhhh 

My answer is Iberico bellota ham, from the ever so delicious Iberico pig, fed a diet of acorns. If this isn't the answer? Well, it should be 

dan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Dan,

The answer was Piment d' Espelette, Your jamon (Spanish) is close, but Bayonne jambon (French) would be from the Pays-Basque region of France.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

"The Spaniards love me" (?!)

As chef petals, God bless her, pointed out, _piment d'espelette_ is French Basque. It's not at all Spanish, and isn't commonly used in Spain or in Spanish cuisine, not even in the Spanish Basques. They use their own, manifold, different _pimentones_. Also, _piment d'espelette _is associated with one particular French ham, _jambon de Bayonne_, and not with any Spanish hams or sausage -- at least not of any with which I'm aware.

Of course, while I lived in Spain for awhile, it was quite awhile ago. And I'm really no authority when it comes to Basque or Pyrenees regional cooking generally. So, maybe I'm wrong. Perhaps, someone does know of Spanish products using _piment d'espelette_ and would care to post some links.

But here in North America, it's most associated with _poulet basquaise. 
_
How do I know all this esoterica? You may well ask. As it happens, I received a gift of _piment d'espelette_ for my birthday with the ulterior motive that I would make _poulet basquaise_ for the gift giver, and instructions that I research it as it has a particularly interesting history as the uniquely French paprika.

BDL

PS. Sure hope my spelling was up to snuff in this post; it was desolating to have dropped an "r" in a previous one.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Never said it was Spanish, In fact in my previous post to Gonefishin I mentioned Bayonne ham specifically.

Anyway, I love poulet Basquaise.Can you share your recipe?

Edit. I take that back, I did say the Spanish love me, sorry.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,



When I included the "R" it was simply to show that being the perfectionist that you are, I must work EXTRA HARD to maintain your high stadard of excellence.

Which can be hard you know....(for Frenchie here)


Do you have a question ? 

more thoughts to come on the Basque.......
now to prepare High Tea.....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Question :

* What is in Périgueux sauce* [pay-ree-GOUH] and where does it orginate, town and country ?

Just love this sauce by the way.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Black truffle sauce from Perigord France.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Before you fold me with butter and turn me to create hundreds of layers, what am I called and what does it mean?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Mille feuilles.....on behalf of mother's day.....oui/non

1459 layers of puff pastry......


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That means 1000 leaves.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am on the floor laughing......help me up.....
:lol:

Am I close


1459 layers of puff pastry.....dish was created in Hong Kong....je crois


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I hope your not insulted with my culinary French,

Pate feuilltage is the finished product, but before you fold in your butter you have to make a dough that has a very specific name. Thats what i'm looking for.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cape Chef : Next question Please
-------------------------------------

Yes of course. I do not have time either to keep putting accents on everything, so do not worry about that. A perfect languange does not exist in my books. Too many rules.

*pâte feuilletage :thumb: ....20 minutes then I leave*


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Actually, Detrempe is what I was looking for.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

eh mon Dieu.....Yes

Thank you....

Question ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What are the different fruit pie thickeners? How do they differ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Depending on what result I'm looking for I'll use arrowroot, cornstarch, tapioca starch. I find cornstarch breaks down after cooled and the filling runs, rarely, but on occasion I'll use flour.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cape Chef,

Besides truffles, did that sauce also have madeira ?

Question :

In post number # 223 of this thread, I asked a question, it zoomed by....

What are 3 dishes you can make with breadfruit ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

so as an education to all of us, what results do each give you?

PC, we don't use breadfruit around here ever.....no one I know works with it...it's not in stores....unless I go to wiki there is no way I'd know how it is used.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I know that it can go into Poi in place of Taro, and that it is pretty good by itself roasted, but I don't know of any traditional dishes for it. If, I can get him on the phone, I'm going to cheat and ask my Samoan friend.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shroom,

I did not know it was a hard to find item....no wonder I HATE trying to figure out what to make with it.....I just assumed that breadfruit ( Bahamas, where I have to use it, was sold to Miami and then everywhere else) ...forget it, not important.
And results ? I agree.....need more info ....it is an important topic here. One can never know enough about dessert technique.....

Chef Ray,

If you would like to ask a friend , well you can use "that life" line, you have two more  ! (it was a good show in the beginning)

Question: The word "Mesclun" comes from where , and name at least 5 things found in it ?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

He says his mom uses it as the starch fish cakes, slices and fries it, roasts it, mixes it with coconut and coconut milk to serve as a mash,, or stuffs it with pork and spices and braises it. He also mentioned something called Mei(sp?) which he says, "I don't know what's in it, but it's awesome bro."


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef Ray,

All those Breadfruit recipes are correct, "Mei" which means "breadfruit balls" is another traditional Island dish that is served all over as well. Best served with a syrup.

Thank you for the research....

One question left to answer....


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Mesclun is from Provence France.
It means mixture or to mix.
Usually includes Arugula, Dandelion, Frise'e, Radicchio and Sorrel.

What is Puttanesca, and how did the name originate?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If you are referring to "pasta puttanesca" it may or may not originate from Naples or Sicily.
"spaghetti alla puttanesca" which is a bit tangy or spicy. 
The sauce from Naples with Anchovies/ From Sicily with alot of oregano and peppers.
If we are talking pasta, that is...

Yes/no ?

If I am in left field, not the first time.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow, that version of mesclun sure has a lot of bold flavors happening.
Puttenesca...."lady of the night" pasta?
ours is liberally made with tomatoes, capers, chili flakes, kalamata olives, basil...yumminess.


what is labna?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In Re "labna"

It's very thick yogurt, arguably cheese -- eastern Med style. It's almost but not quite as stiff as an Indian paneer. It's got a few spellings, which you'd expect since the word is arabic and wasn't born of our Latin alphabet. It's variously pronounced as labna, lebneh, etc., depending on which part of the Med or the sand you've got your toe in. I like it heap much beauoup plenty.

Not roaming too far: How about a good recipe for _taramasalata_? Without breadcrumbs please.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Cod Roe, Lemon Juice, Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Mashed Potato, and Spring Onion.
Mince the onion, mix, and hope the oil stays emulsified. 

Here's a softball:

In the American South, classic preparation of barbeque pork calls for everything but the...(fill in the blank) to be cooked.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Everything but the squeal._

I like taramosalata with potato, but you can make an even sempler emulsion with just the eggs, oil and lemon juice.

Okay, let's stay with 'q. What are three or four of the most important reasons a fledgling pitmaster needs to learn "*No peeking*."

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything but the "OINK". yes/no ?

What is a Cypriot Meze ?

Chef BDL,

You have the honor , you just posted before me.....


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

boar_d_laze;289549 said:


> Did not know that. I'll have to try it with eggs. I love taramosalata, but it gets a little heavy with all of the starch.
> 
> I'll give others a crack at this one first.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

cypriot meze.....oooooo I like the sound of it.....could it be just like a 
Syrian or Lebanese meze. Loads of little dishes of aps....

so cypriot, probably octopus and small fishes, olives, possibly bits of goat or lamb, pieces of offal.....maybe some dips...sheep/goat's cheese....possibly a kibbee or arincini type of fried ball with meat/cheese inside grain.

close or total miss?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems Shroom got it pretty well, I'm mostly answering because the finger pointed at me. I'll try to augment, but am not sure I'm adding anything important. 

Throughout the Med and the Middle East, mezze (under a variety of names) is a meal of small dishes like salads, spreads, small fish, small pieces of meat, with lots of flat bread. In non-muslim countries, alcoholic beverages are not unusual accompaniments. Some of the dishes you'll commonly find are dolmas, felafel, babaganoush, tabouleh, taramosalata (aka ikre), kebab, and so on. In many ways it has a lot in common with tapas, but is a significantly older tradition and an outgrowth of kebab cuisine. 

I'm sticking with the "no peeking" question.

BDL

PS. Taraosalata with avocado and lemon on sourdough or a bagel rocks!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You are sooooooooooooo right !!!! Both of you ....

In Cyprus, it is very popular and I just know you would love the way they cook. Tasty, colorful and one plate after another....they play traditional music and dance on chairs and tables.....and the wine....and the sun.....

Some restaurants have upto 40 dishes....for 10-15 Cypriate pounds.

Since I am not going to peek....we still need to answer Chef BDL's Question .....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

does not preclude having another question asked.....
threads stall out if there's no movement.

Are chanterelles able to be cultivated at this time....or are they all wild?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I do not think they can be cultivated.....yes/no

What is a pave ? (accent on e)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

no, wild only


pave is a sweet pate....usually chocolate, may include nut paste...

what is OO flour?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Shot down.....

I was looking for (pave) a lean , tender cut of beef from the center top of the leg (or higher)
But that will do just fine.....

To answer flour...very refined, super refined.

Opinion : What would you concider the worse cheese ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My preferred flour for wood fired pizza.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Type 00 flour is ... well, the 00 is a designation of how finely the flour is milled. In Italy, and in a lot of Europe, they make the protein content hard to find. Normal Type 00 is very low protein, like 7%ish, and is used for pastry mostly.

Now Pizza Type 00, on the other hand, is just as fine, but with a lot more protein. More like 11 - 12% which is very high by Euro-standards. That's used for (you'll never guess) pizza doughs, and for a few breads as well. Especially the kind that like to collapse in on themselves like "slippers."

*STILL WAITING* on some good reasons as to *WHY BEGINNING BARBEQUERS* should observe the *NO PEEKING RULE*.

Come on, you can do it. I've got confidence in you.

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Provel cheese. (sorry Shroom)

What is "White Tuna?"


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

If you open the hood it raises the temperature of the coals?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Confidence eh ?

How about this for a starter : one must have a very good piece of meat (brisket lets say ) with either 1/3 top fat or 1/4 ......I am taking baby steps here....

And the fall is going to hurt l......


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Pave_, and _filet de romsteck_, are both French butchering terms for a steak cut from the heart of the rump (_couer de romsteck_). It's the sort of steak you'd get in a_ brasserie_ for _steak frites_.

I'm disposed to go with "Velveeta."

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Sort of, sometimes. I'm looking for more though, there's a parade of horribles and "raises the temperature of the coals" doesn't even sound that bad.

I've got faith in you Sir Kuan.

Interesting answer, but it doesn't really relate to the question. 

Your answer is interesting, because a very good piece of meat is frequently the "make or break" in contest barbecuing; but quite often backyard barbecuers delight in making a silk purse out of a sow's ear by using not only economy cuts but economy grades. Barbecue prep like brining and injection, and the usual barbecue method of "low and slow" can find a delicious, unctious tenderness where you'd least expect it. 

The amount of fat necessary is in dispute. The better you know how to cook (and depending on the method), the less surface fat you need. For instance, I'm considering changing my recommendations from a 1/4" trim of fat cap on brisket for good butchers, and "just leave it alone" for beginners, to "cut it off clean" and get your rub on both sides -- but that requires both foiling and a higher temperature than many people run their pits at. 

Very interesting thought though Chef Petals. Where did you get it?

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

well both velveeta and provel are "cheese food" or processed blech.....hate provel so didn't hurt my feelings.

I'd go with the jumping maggot cheese, no need to have tried it....just the thought churns my guts.
for cheeses I've tried and spit out: a raw calvados wrapped camembert....and a black veined uber strong cheese that just is HUGE

Weird, never heard of a meat pave just dessert....apparently it's the square shape that makes it pave....and it can be different flavors not just chocolate...learn something new each day.

Is Ghee clarified butter? If not what is the difference between them?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's only one reason why the lid is there and that's to turn the pit into a smoker. Opening it all the way releases all the heat, cracking it open creates a draft which feeds the coals. So opening the lid either lets the heat out or makes the cooking vessel hotter. It all has to do with heat. That's my guess.

The other reason is you will inevitably pull on a corner of meat and pop it right into your mouth just to "test" the meat. Do it too often and there'll be none in the pit and and all in your stomach and


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pretty much. There's a thread about this in which Suzanne and I slightly disagreed. 

She maintains that the milk solids in ghee can be or are (I'm not clear on her meaning) slightly toasted before clarification to produce a "nutty" flavor; and that ghee is more clarified than ordinary clarified. 

In my opinion, there's 100% overlap, renderingle distinctions meaningless. I'm a believer in buying fresh ghee from reliable Indian markets (a couple of which are very convenient to me) for any clarified purpose because it's less expensive and more convenient (duh) than clarifying your own. 

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL said....regarding fat on a piece of meat...

"Very interesting thought though Chef Petals. Where did you get it?"

My brother tried to cook a brisket this year....the butcher gave him one with 1/4 inch of fat.....
The meat looked great.....but the fat ? It turned out to be a bloody nightmare , pardon my French !
He looked to me for answers ? and I said..." Well, cherie, I "know" it starts with a good piece of meat with some fat....the rest, who knows ?" He is gearing up for the next attempt....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

what does pistole mean?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A _pistolet_ aka _pistolette_ is a cajun style "french roll," as used in Louisiana for po' boys, etc. The term comes from the shape of daggers which were hidden in pistol butts.

If "pistole" has a culinary meaning, I don't know it (which doesn't mean it doesn't have one).

Kuan's in the neighborhood, but I'm still hoping for more and better on "No Peeking."

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

disc of chocolate was what I was going for, forgot about the roll.


what is kefir? how does it differ from yogurt?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Kefir is a drink, yogurt is usually thicker. Kefir is made from different cultures than yogurt. IMO, it has more in common with buttermilk and lassi than with yogurt.

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

There are at least 3 sweet onions known nation wide, 2 are named after an area, the third is a number......how many can you name?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I can only name the two area-named ones.
I'll google the number-named one, and disqualify myself.

Edit* I'm assuming that one area is North of me and one is in the deep South.
I wasn't thinking of islands when I thought of the answer.
Also, now that I've done my search, wouldn't the number also be area?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The only really sweet one I have cooked with is Oso from my trips ....
But there is vidalia
and red onions ? 

what is fumet ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A fumet is a stock made with whatever it is that gives the fumet it's identity (fish, mushrooms, whatevvah), along with mirepoix and wine. It's the wine that really distinguishes a fumet from an ordinary stock. Otherwise, largly fungible.

BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Walla Walla may be the third,

Fumet as in fish,

Is a stock so to speak, but unlike a fish stock you sweat the fish frames with your aromatics before adding your cold water.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

and perhaps a touch of fish ? (for the french it is fish stock for english ...you are right)

Merci, Do you have a question ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

walla walla, yes.....

Yes to the fumet info !!!!

question ? Best way to shuck an oyster ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Texas 1015, Vidalia, Swisher Sweet, Maui (sweets), Walla Walla (sweets), Imperial Valley Sweets, Ventura Red, Western Red, Western Yellow (great onion!), NY Yellow, Western Whites, Peruvians, Mexican onions (like a scallion, but with a larger bulb).

There are more, but it gets silly.

BDL, San Gabriel Valley BDL, Venice Beach BDL, MDR BDL, BDL J.D., BDL PhD, Daddy, Honey, etc.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, my 1st thoughts were Walla Walla (North of me) and Vidalia (Georgia).
I didn't think of Maui, which is probably one of the next better known.
And the Texas 1015, while being a number, could easily have just been classified as area too.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Just Jim,

As soon as you said your North and South areas and.....we knew your onions right away. I did not know about the numbered onion though .......learning still....

How to shuck an oyster (technique ) ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

walla walla, vidalia, Texas 1015....the rest from BDL are lagniappe.

oysters, well I use a church key (old time btl opener)
hold the oyster in your less dominate hand and open at the hinge, take an oyster knife or small paring knife and cut through the abductor muscle separating the shell from the oyster. Metal mesh glove for those that fear puncturing their palm.

Is there a difference between langostinos and prawns?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Are they not all different by size but come from the same family ?

Can you name 3 Indian breads ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Alu Prata, Appam, Rumali Roti.

Can you name 3 more Indian breads?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

chapati
parathas
pooris....now we also have stuffed breads.....


Do most restaurants serve fresh snails ? meaning , escargots ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Bhatura, aloo paratha, kulcha.

I know those probably aren't the ones you're expecting. Just being a wise guy.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No. They're typically well behaved.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

All good !!!!


Snail question ?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Now that has me laughing....thank you....A demain mes amis....bonne nuit !


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

snails are usually canned unless you are Chinatown and they have those tiny periwinkles that are ALIVE!
One of the chef's I've worked with raises snails in wine barrels....apparently he and Thomas Keller have got this snail project for their places in Napa.
Not sure what a wine barrel would do for snails....


What is a triple creme? Can you name some?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

A cheese that tastes scrumptuous and has tons of milk fat or butter fateace: , i.e. Brillat Savarin:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Triple creme example and a personal favorite: Boursault.

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

works for me:roll:

What is a balut? Where do they relish eating these gems?

I've got a date, gotta go. Go on without me......


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

If memory serves me, it is a fermented, fertilized egg and is a deliacy in the Phillipeans.


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Temperature variation, loss of moisture, loss of smoke(the source of flavor, bark, and the smoke ring), temptation to "shark the bark," temptation to add some horrible mopped on glaze, and the smell will draw hungry neighbors like moths to a flame.


What is traditional thickener for a lassi?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A balut is a bird embryo, boiled and eaten in the shell in Southeast Asia and the Phillipines. They were featured on an episode of "Survivor, China," as "disgusting." 

They're good.

Kudos to ChefRay for his "No Peeking" answer. 

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

thickener of lassi?
hmmmm...isn't it fruit/kefir....nope don't know.

Guys remember when you answer a question ask another.

I'll throw another into the pot even though lassi is still up for answers.

Where is the chain of an animal?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

A bacterial culture. It runs against and parallel to the tenderloin. As a valued cut, it gets more use in Euro cuisine and is known the "bavette." Here in the US it's often marketed a bit confusingly as tenderloin or as "tips." Often used for stroganoff, and it does a good job. With a little clean up it makes a fine boeuf tartare

Two related questions which in their hearts are as one: What's an Hx machine? Why make an Hx machine do the water dance?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Hx machine is an expresso machine....water dance ? ummmmm....

Lassi .....coconut milk ? yogurt ? truly authentic ?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Someone asked me how to bone a leg of lamb without tearing it up and wasting meat.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Ding, ding, ding.

Maybe the "right" answer is the ratio of other, thinner liquids, to yogurt, and the way(s) in which they're combined. I.e., a thick lassi has a lot of yogurt, very little milk, and is mixed gently rather than frothed.

_Still waiting on the meaning and use of the "water dance."_ At least Chef Petals has defined the context as _heat exchanger type espresso machines_. That should be enough of a hint. Nicko knows. If you decide to research it online, Home Barista and Coffee Geek both have it -- but you'll have to burrow.

Speaking of espresso, sometimes you'll see the barista tap the porrofilter against the palm of her (or his) right hand before tamping the fines. Why?

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Either thick yogurt or active yogurt cultures and milk, which makes thick yogurt, is right. Bonus points for the technique also.:thumb:


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If I check those websites I would have to burrow.....NO ! I refuse to check and see what "water dance" is. It must have something to do with the way the water is filtered, the only thing I can come up with....

Keeping that question still in mind......

I would like to ask: What are the 5 ingredients to basil pesto ? (easy one)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I get six:

Basil
Salt
Garlic
Pine nuts
Pecorino cheese
(Good) Extra-virgin olive oil
Hint: The water-dance has nothing to do with filtration, and everything to do with the fact that the machine is a heat-exchanger.

And what about tapping the porrofilter? What about that, eh?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef BDL,

Please allow me to count sheep before I get an "Intracerebral Hemorrhage"....must give this heat- exchanger more thought....tapping the porrofilter ?...ummmm .....


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Petals cherie -- not everyone is a barista. Be of good cheer, you whip my behind in desserts.

A heat exchanger espresso machine heats the brewing water in a hollow coil in the boiler (which holds steam and water for steaming and Americanos). The coil is the actual "heat exchanger," and it draws its heat from the boiler which is usually heated by an electric element and that's usually controlled by a "pressurestat."

Because the steamer is kept hotter than the correct brew temperature to make steam, if the machine isn't used for awhile, the water in the heat exchanger equlibriates at the boiler temp which is too hot for brewing. The overly-hot water must be drained, so fresh water can come in and be heated to the appropriate temperature. The water is so hot, it comes out as mixture of steam and water and jumps around as though it were dancing. That's called the "water dance."

Most commercial grinders have a "dosatore," which dispenses the ground coffee into the coffe holder (aka porrofilter). It does it by rotating a disc with a hole in it. When the hole in the disc lines up with the dispensing spout's hole, coffee comes out. But because the disc is rotating it spins the coffee clockwise. That is, it puts "left English" on the grounds. So the coffee mounds up higher on the left in the porrofilter. Before compressing it (tamping) to make the "puck," the barista taps the porrofilter against her right palm to center the top of the mound.

Fraicheur, n'est pas?

I really like that question, because it stumped the guys over at Home Barista for months. They kept trying to come up with intelligent, engineer type reasons; instead of the prosaically practical. While I didn't raise the question, I didn't answer it either. The bizarre hypotheses were just too wonderful.

_When stripping the membrane off the back of a raw rack of ribs, what's the best non-slip tool for holding it? _

BDL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I use my fingers but needle nose pliers may work too.

what's in a barvarian?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Use your fingers for what?

Cream and gelatine are sine qua non. Different flavorings make alternative bavarians.

My aunt makes a lemon/lime yogurt fluff which is a sort of bavarian alternative and is quite simply (and somewhat oddly) to die for. The highlight of a many a family meal.

_What's in Mexican (driknking) chocolate (cho ko LA tay)?_

BDL


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cinnamon.

What's your favorite way to eat duck?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for that information on coffee and the process......it is an "art".

Love anything Bavarian....

Roasted duck with Marmalade, ginger, and chilli glaze.

What is tripe ? Do you like it ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

slit rib skin with knife, pull off with fingers.....or needle nose pliers....I'm a finger kinda girl.

XOCO has some interesting chocolate drinks that are made with chilis, cinnamon, some with water or almond milk or milk in all it's degrees of richness. What's great is that they grind the cacao on site in site.

Tripe, linings of cow belly...honey comb tripe is pretty prevelant around here.
Yep I like tripe, prefer tendon....good in Pho. There's a french dish I tried to make once and just made a huge nasty mess.....that was in my teenage experimental stage (sorry MOM, love you)

How do you cook tongue, let's shoot for beef?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Beef tongue with Aioli sauce

Vinegar, water, carrots, onion, bouquet garni, salt

Soak tongue "overnight", fill dutch oven with water, and cook for one hour....drain,
Fill with water again, cook, drain, cool and skin.
very quick answer...


What is in Mousseline sauce ? served with ?

The coffe info is going the "book" by the way !!!!!


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Hollandaise with whipped cream folded in.

I like it with trout. It's pretty good on poached catfish too.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Scrambled Eggs Mousseline gratinee is one of my favorite ways to prepare eggs.

What is YOUR favorite Hollandaise based sauce?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

bernaise

But prefer buerre blanc to most others....what is it?


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Shallots and Lemon Juice(some use vinegar, but I prefer citrus) reduced to almost dry with butter added off heat until creamy.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Here !Here ! for anyone who likes Mousseline Sauce, crazy about the the taste and dipping artichokes in it....on salmon , any fish for that matter , eggs...
Beurre Blanc....wonderful.

Saffron Cream for scallops.
Another great sauce , "Tartare Sauce", eggs, , lemon juice, olive oil, capers, gherkins,chives, parsley....for fried or GRILLED fish.

what is in veal marengo ?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hm... poached eggs? Onions, garlic, mushrooms, tomatoes, wine?? Going from memory for Julia Child's Chicken Marengo I saw her prepare on TV about 45 years ago!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Terriffic question.

Anything "Marengo," is prepared in the Piedomont version of a "_chasseur_." That is, with white, wine, tomato and mushrooms in additon to the veal.

The myth is that Napoleon's chef invented "chicken Marengo," following the battle of Marengo, and it's a lovely story. I wouldn't bet on its truth though. Nevertheless, sometimes a bit of cognac is added in respect to and remembreance of the contents of the Emperor's flask. So, if it isn't true -- it ought to be. Pass the flask.

For whatever reason when you prepare a Marengo you always flute the mushrooms "just so," or chef Hans will become quite peeved and start throwing stuff. Don't ask.

Oh, and eggs. Did I mention that fried eggs, cooked "easy" are a traditional and frequent accompaniment? I like to garnish the eggs with crossed anchovies -- making for some mixed geography.

_Follow up Question: Anything garnished with a lightly fried egg, which itself as garnished with anchovies is said to be served "ala _______" _[fill in the blank]_ ?__

Real Question _(Easy)_: Most Americans think of ramen as Japanese food. What do most Japanese consider its origin to be?_

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

China.

My question, and I don't know the answer, Why should some types of sandwiches (say a Cuban) be pressed/weighted?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Why press a sandwich?_ Texture, toast-osity, ooziness of the cheese, and it makes the sandwich taste all of a piece, from the pickles to the cheese to the meats. Also, they hold together well; you can handle your sammy one-handed making it possible to eat while doing something else with your other hand.

Is that what they mean by OTOH?

One thing's for sure. You don't often see pleated sandwiches, so "crisp folds" can't ever be the answer to "why press?" On the other hand (didn't see that coming, did you?), one never likes to see a sandwich with a wrinkled placket.

_What sort of food does the Korean version of a "Japanese Restaurant" (and there's not only such a thing, it's a huge and pervasive thing) serve? That is, if you were comparing to one type of Japanese restaurant, what would that type be?_

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

_Follow up Question: Anything garnished with a lightly fried egg, which itself as garnished with anchovies is said to be served "ala _______" _[fill in the blank]_ ?_

_Real Question _(Easy)_: Most Americans think of ramen as Japanese food. What do most Japanese consider its origin to be?_

BDL[/QUOTE]
A la Colmar ?
A la finnoise ?
A la gallega ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Petals,

Fantastic memory! But not what I had in mind.

Finnoise is in a tomato sauce (I had to look it up). Gallega is (sort of) hard boiled. Colmar (had to look that one up too) is an impromptu (originated at the _Hotel Colmar_), probably not very well known under that name, and also barely hard boiled.

What I had in mind was the style of garnish call _ala holstein_. It's most associated with fried, breaded veal -- which is, if you substitute dusting with flour for breading, more or less the base of your Veal Marengo.

I love Marengos, and while I was catering suggested them as a "hold up to a chaffer and other rough treatment" dishes. You can do the sauce and meat separately, and assemble them on site -- with the sauce carrying most of the load of heating the meat.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Crappa ! Forget it....I have it on the tip of my tongue...


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I don't know. Unless you're using heat with the pressing, you don't really get a texture change or the toasty cheese. And there are plenty of versions that just get weighted. Nor do I experience a flavor meld from weighting. 

I will concede the appearance and ease of handling of a weighted sandwich can be an improvement.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

and so Phil what is your question?

the weighted sandwich that comes quickly to mind just melds well overnight...that french veg sandwich with vinager/oil....have not made it in ten years....now what was it called?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Phil --

I assumed heat. No wonder they say, "never assume." They are so right.

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No idea on the name, haven't had it. Might you get a little pickling from the dressing with the time and weighting keeps it out of the bread somewhat?


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I like it with trout. It's pretty good on poached catfish too. 
__________________

If you've never tried it,try adding some horseradish with trout. Works fantastically with mackeral too


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Horseradish Mayonnaise on fried catfish is superb.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Pan Bagnat is the answer to weighted French sandwich with oil/vinager.

What are baby eels called? + how are they eaten?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Angulas in Spanish, served in a cazuela with olive oil and chili peppers?

What does TBA mean regarding wine?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Pourriture noble ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Not noble rot, but the questions answer would have pourriture noble as part of it's history.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

TBA = 2, 4, 6 Tribromoanisole. It's a molecule respoinsible for a "taint" that makes the wine smell musty. People used to attribute it to corks, but the molecule is endemic to many wineries and the vector is airborne in the vineyard more often than not. TBA is TBA ("to be avoided"), and a VBT (very bad thing).

_What is the difference between a French and German profile? _While we're on the subject, you might as well get it off your chest: _W__hich do you prefer? And why?
_ 
BDL


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Actually I was looking for Trockenbeerenauslese


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cape Chef,
...
and please do not forget “Sauternes” ......


Chef BDL,


Get it off my chest ? I would be most happy to ......


It is very hard for me to “articulate” with great finesse “knife talk” , as much as I enjoy knives and reading about them, but permit me SVP to answer that question , if you would do me a kindness and allow me to quote the differences by someone who knows “alot” about knives. Of course there can be many opinions, I will quote . (besides my love for Japanese)


“The blade profiles are very similar with the exception of German and French chef's. German chef's knives have deeper, more rounded bellies, and a more streamlined bolster. French knives are narrower, straighter, have thinner blades, are lighter and more agile. German knives promote a rocking push-cut action, French a slight slice.”
(so many chefs, so many opinions....)

What are Lyonnaise potatoes ?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thinly sliced potatoes, pan fried with onions in butter. From Lyon. Hey Bocuse!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Can't say I'm a fan of either. I would prefer much less belly (curvature of the edge towards the point) of either of them. But it's a pretty low priority concern and I use either fairly interchangably with a Chinese Chef's knife which I might actually prefer to the European styles.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Please Don't Forget Questions, after you answer post a question...


can you name 3 different styles of oats?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Steel cut oats 
pinhead 
larger
rolled oats.

There you go, three 'types' 

Haggis contains (amongst other things) livers and lights. What's 'lights'?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

lights = lungs

what is coriander's green leafy herb counterpart?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

We call the whole plant coriander in the UK - leaf, stems and seeds.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

another name is cilantro.

question Ishbel?

How many edible flat fish can you name?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Flounder, turbot, sole, halibut......there are so many.

Cucumber, salt, pepper, spring onion, yogurt, roasted cumin, chopped coriander, mint.

What am I ?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Tzatziki? (although I havene't used cumin in mine)

I could well be wrong 

Q: Uses for Foie?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not tzatziki (but close). Punjab style raita.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As an app or as an accompaniment -- _Tournedos Rossini_, for instance.
_
How would you make the soups for soba and udon at home? _

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kaeshi....oui/non

41/4 cups of dark soy sauce
3/4 cup hon Mirin , WITH ALCOHOL (best tasting)
3/4 cup sugar (san-on-to)

Put mirin in a pan till alcohol evaporates.
add sugar, add soy. Do not boil, never boil, let is rest , skim top.

Left field ? Right field ? no field, bleechers ? Out of the ball park, someone's backyard window ? .....I know, (sigh) high hopes.

Trick to a perfect souffle ? (accent on e)


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a dipping sauce, I wanted more of a soup. It's not so much a quiz question, as that I'm really looking for some good udon and soba soup recipes, and for ramen as well -- including shortcutting the entire day (and more) it takes to good Japanese pork stock.

Lots of tricks.

No particular order, and off the top of my head...

Controlling the moisture is a big thing in savory souffles.
Proper bechamel (when it's called for), nice and structured but not too thick.
Straight sided baking pan, so the souffle can climb.
Pan properly prepared for the souffle type -- souffles need some traction on the side walls to grow
A collar (you better hope it rises enough for a collar)
Good folding technique -- probably the most important thing. Don't overfold, you should see (just barely) some streaks of egg white.
Egg whites right -- not too stiff or too dry
Oven preheated and stable
Not mucking about when it shouldn't be mucked about with (almost all the time)
Is this most of what you had in mind?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

boar_d_laze;290252 said:


> This is a dipping sauce, I wanted more of a soup. It's not so much a quiz question, as that I'm really looking for some good udon and soba soup recipes, and for ramen as well -- including shortcutting the entire day (and more) it takes to good Japanese pork stock.
> 
> Ok Boss, this means I am going to have to tighten up the belt and hit the books for this one....stay tuned.
> Crazy about udon, I go to this little restaurant on Cote des Neiges St. where they serve up the best soups ever.....
> ...


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I've seen boxed pork stock in an asian market around here. Not quite as good, but close enough for not taking 6+ hours.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Crepes Suzette!

I'll give my question to you. You ask better ones.

I'll take a look next time I'm at Mitsuwa, Ray. The problem with Japanese markets is that everything is written in kanji Japanese which I can't read. I've got a decent food Japanese vocabluary, as round-eyed devils go, but no can read is no help at all.

On the other hand, I had a perfectly wonderful Korean/Japanese sashimi lunch today, so it shouldn't be a total loss.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

I was looking for it specifically and just asked the clerk. He pointed me toward the stock/soup section and I started digging. The back label, with the ingredients, was partially in english. That's the only way I knew what it was for certain.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been called "the asperagus of the poor in France". It has been said that Nero ate me in a soup every day to "clarify" his voice. Toss me in a stew, or a quiche because that is where you will likely find me ! What am I ?

______________(fill in the blank) is one of the mother sauces in French cooking. It is made with a beurre manie (accent on e) Add cream to me and I become what ?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think you may be referring to leeks?

Which liquer is supposedly a recipe given from Bonnie Prince Charlie to his rescuer from the British army?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes on the Leeks...

Is it Drambuie Liqueur ?

One question left.....


What are 2 foods you would never eat ?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

1) Oatmeal
2) Cream of Wheat

No Hot Cereals ever! Everything else is fair game!

What was the first thing you ever cooked a second time?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

When I was young...ummm cough.....I am an old 42 ( you never feel your age)......

Pasta ! they ordered " el dente " and nearly took a tooth out ..... my first week on the job at sixteen working at a Bistro, .....summer job ( it was then that I fell in love with food and wanted to please the palate ) ....




what is yeast ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yeast are fungi


Black Walnuts & Hickory Nuts are popular in USA midwest....what frustrating commonality do they have?

And another just to make sure there's activity.....There are French praline and Louisiana praline, anyone tell us about them?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There can be many opinions on this but the Praline comes originally from France, made its way to great US. It is suppose to made with almonds but because of the large pecan produce , it got replace. What is an authentic Praline ? Hard to say....
Today we can see all sorts of things in them, my love for sweets passes this way too. Many have assorted fruits now, or different alcohols, even marshmellow. 
No longer a candy from France but now of the great US.
FWIW. My boss buys 50 lbs of pecan chocolates a year from Sunnyland Farms. Including.....yes, a sweet tooth.

I do not know the other question...opening ?
From a previous post still not answered.....

______________(fill in the blank) is one of the mother sauces in French cooking. It is made with a beurre manie (accent on e) Add cream to me and I become what ?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Veloute, Supreme.

Which do you like better? Cha Gio or Lumpia?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Kuan, not fair....I like them both......ahhh...spring or Imperial ?...BOTH, can I pick both ? No...ok Imperial

Name 3 types of teas:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

O-cha (Japanese green); Borocha (Korean roasted barley), Lapsong Souchong (Chinese pine-smoked black).

_Why do most European coffees contain a little bit of robusta__ along with arabica__?

Why (oh why) then are US coffees almost not always blended and sold without any robusta; but even proudly advertised as 100% arabica__?_

_Do you know what's in your blend? Any robusta?

What? Am I still asking questions in italics?

Soooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeee,_ 
BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well now, I buy "Lavazza" for my expresso machine. Is there any Robusta in Lavazza ? 
Which is better ? Robusta or Arabica ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Lavazza has mostly arabica and un peu robusta, about 10% if I remember correctly. Lavazza is good stuff.

As to the other question: Not fair at all! I [sob] protest. If I answer your question, I've [sniffle] answered mine.

BDL [lower lip trembling]


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Let me think this one over......it may take a bit of time...bear with ol' Frenchie here.....


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

_Q :Why do most European coffees contain a little bit of robusta along with arabica? _
_A: I truly do not know why....please expound_

_Q: Why (oh why) then are US coffees almost not always blended and sold without any robusta; but even proudly advertised as 100% arabica?_
_A : Is there not a loop hole in every LAW ? By the way, I do not know either....has to do with litigation ? (I know....left field)_

_Q; Do you know what's in your blend? Any robusta? _
A: yes because you told me, and that was very kind of you. Which is better ? Robusta or Arabica ? While we are talking about Arabica....where Arabica get its name ? Which one do you prefer and why ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

In my opinion:

Most good European blends have about 10% robusta beans. Arabica beans have fuller flavor, and are less acid. Robustas act to intensify the flavor, add a little brightness to the blend, cut through muddiness, and add some zip with their higher caffeine content. 

If you're a home roaster, or putting together a sophisticated blend -- especially for a good espresso machine, you want to consider about 5% - 15% robusta. IMO, the robusta from India and around the sub-continent work the best in the typical Euro blend which is usually also around 40% - 50% Brazilian Arabicas.

Robustas are generally smaller then arabica beans -- with the exception of peaberry arabica.

It's my (educated) speculation that American coffee merchants advertise their blends as 100% arabica because North American consumers are so unsophisticated they can be bamboozled into believing that if arabica beans are more expensive and generally preferable, all arabica must be better still. 

The US isn't really what you'd call a coffee country, at least not compared to Western European and Latin American countries. But we sure think we are.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Very interesting points on coffee. Alot can said for ......well I will save my opinion for later....acquiesce.

What no question ? 

Ok, here is one : What are eggs Poonah ?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Where Arabica got its name.....I did not know, so you have forced me into Google mode .

Here's a quote from About.com, which makes sense:

_Arabica got its name around the 7th century when the bean crossed the Red Sea from Ethiopia to present-day __Yemen__ and the lower Arab peninsula (hence arabica)._

As I'm not a coffee gourmand, I'll not answer the question:

"*Which is better and why?"*

Get to it ladies and gents.

P.S. BDL - stop trembling that bottom lip, it's very disconcerting

P.P.S. *Eggs Poonah* - had no idea, so it was off to cheat from Google eace: Here it is from Chestofbooks.com:

*Curried Eggs In Surprise A La Poonah Oeufs Surprise En Ka/ri A La Poonah*

_Boil eight fresh __eggs__ for ten minutes, then cut off a slice at the bottoms, take out the yolks, and pound them with a pinch of Marshall's Coralline Pepper, one saltspoonful of essence of anchovy, and two ounces of picked shrimps; pass through a sieve, add a gill of whipped __cream__, and, when ready to serve, warm the whites of the eggs in boiling water, drain them, and make the puree hot, and fill the whites of the __eggs with__ it by means of a forcing bag with a plain pipe; dish up in a __border__ of __rice__ (vol. i.), with Curry __sauce__ round the dish and some of the rice in the centre; sprinkle the eggs with a little coral and chopped parsley, and use for a luncheon or for an __entree__ for a dinner._


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Funny that you mention Latin America. I used to work with a Cuban gentleman who called American coffee "dirty water." I was confused until I tried his coffee at his home. Now that is a quality cup.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Love Cuban style coffee. Love, love, love it!

Also, cafe Latino (very, very strong "regular" coffee). Greek/ Turkish/ Arab coffee - oishi!. An intense dark roast in a cafetiere (French press) rocks too. Vietnamese coffee (cafe filtre) -- two enthusiastic thumbs up; even cafe sua. Heck, I even like a nice mellow cup of joe from a regular ol' filter pot.

Linda likes flavored coffees (ugh!) and lattes. Oh well, I'm happy to make the lattes for her.

My stone favorite is Italian style espresso, no sugar, no lemon peel, no nothin' but heat, crema and a syrupy texture. But I'm really glad there's no law restricting you to one kind.

_Should we revive this thread?
_
BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes !

Can you describe "Ballotine" ? What is it ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I can! I also seem to remember you making one fairly recently.

A ballotine is a piece of meat, bird or fish, that's been boned and opened -- stuffed with a forecemeat -- then rolled, tied into a cylinder and cooked -- usually but not always by poaching. The cylinder thing is important, I think.

There are plays on ballotines that involve removing the bones without opening the protein -- especially foul. As in, removing the ribs, keel, back, and sometimes the thigh bones (if you're really good), without opening the bird except at the vent. Then, you use the forcemeat to make the bird (boid?) conform to its original shape.

If you serve one of those elaborate bad boys cold, it's a gallantine. I'm not sure what it is if you serve it hot.

_What are Mr. Brown and Miss White? _

BDL


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

Mr. Brown and Miss White?

Good southern BBQ terms, for one.

The dark outer layer of pork BBQ is Mr. Brown.
The lighter inside is Miss White.

I like my plate of BBQ heavy on Mr. Brown.

_What is Achee and how would you serve it._


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

FWIW: It turned out great Chef BDL.

KHunter,

An island dish, usually served with fish.....served with fried vegetables. But its way too poisonous. 

I am a turkish soup made with beef stock and dumplings, I enjoy being garnished with yogurt , thyme and mint, what is my name ?


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

The Achee I was thinking of is entirely different and _native_ to the US. You may need to be a _code-talker_ to fully appreciate its characteristics.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's a fruit. Borrowed this from _Cookingglossary.org_

"*What is it?* a bright red tropical fruit containing three large black seeds and a soft creamy white flesh which is toxic when un-rippen. also known as blighia sapida. "

Apparently you have to be very careful in its preparation as it can be very poisonous otherwise, like the cashew nut.

BTW, good clues KHunter 

*Soup answer*: I'll hazard a guess....either _Chuchvara _or _Tushbera_?


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

Achee is a traditional Navajo item (and a tropical fruit apparently as well so I learned something new).

Achee in the US is Sheep gut wrapped tightly around a stick and grilled over coals. served with fry bread, or a tortilla perhaps, plus a roasted green chile and maybe some mutton. You find any number of food stalls serving it at the Shiprock, NM flea market and elsewhere around the reservation. Toughest-chewiest thing you may ever try to consume. And an acquired taste for sure. I try it now and again but can't say I love it. Just always try the end-member examples of various cuisines. And besides when you are eating very greasy mutton, it is nice to also eat somehting that makes the mutton seem less greasy by comparison


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the answer KHunter. You posted while I was writing how stumped I was. That out of the way, it sounds like something I'd actually like. 

You get to ask another question, 'mano.

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pardon me for responding to my own challenge, but no one seems to be picking up the guantlet of more questions. So:

_What was W. C. Field's famous objection to water as a beverage? _

BDL


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

"Fish f*ck in it" 

As long as we are discussing bodily functions; what are the 'waste' products produced by yeast fermentation?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

CO2 and alcohol.

Question, hmmm.

How is Chinese bean sauce made?


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

wrong answer deleted


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Grind or mash douchi with garlic and a bit of light (OK, usually light) soy sauce. You could add vinegar, (Chinese) wine, stock, or whatnot to dilute and thin, if you like. Douchi, FWIW, is fermented black beans with salt. And, come to think of it, even though you almost always see it, the garlic is optional.

And, come to think a little more of it, you can buy bean paste or bean sauce already made, but it's a lot better and no trouble to make your own from douchi. Now douchi is something you do buy ready-made. Note: Lee Kum Kee brand douchi may not be the absolute best, but it's widely available and just fine.

_1st Question: How would you make the al diablo sauce for pescado or camarones al diablo_? _In other words, a good recipe._

_2d (and related) Question: How hot (picante) do you like yours?_

_Note: It's one of my favorite dishes, and I'm serious about improving my own recipes and presentations. You don't have to be too mainstream. Please share any thoughts you have on twists, takes or plays. Lately, I've been puddling the sauce as a sort of mole and presenting grilled fish or shrimp on top of it. But the best I ever had (Jacalito on Valley Blvd., in El Monte) is served more prosaically with the fish (or shrimp) swamped in the sauce. I like mine very, even ridiculously hot; and Jacalito makes it that way -- you pretty much need to sign a waiver before they'll serve it. However, I don't cook it that way so as not to blow other people out. _

BDL


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

While that's not wrong, I was thinking more along the lines of yellow bean sauce than fermented black beans so I guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Phil, I'll double down if you don't mind. Yellow bean sauce is fermented soy beans with salt, sugar and/or garlic. Or at least the jarred yellow beans you can buy as a garnish or the first step in a more complex sauce. That can either be sweet or hot. The not variations are common chiu chow thing, so you see it in South East Asian cooking, like Thai and Battambang.

In Thai it's called nam jim. I'm not sure about Cambodian.

To make the hot you crush or pulverize a bunch of (peeled) ginger; add some fermented and seasoned yellow beans from a jar; slice some thai-bird or other interesting chilis, like serranos, into it; some chopped cilantro; sugar, a little dark soy sauce; a little stock or wine; stir, taste, adjust. Major good on boiled... excuse me... _poached_ chicken served on fragrant rice cooked with the chicken fat and winter melon soup prepared with the poaching liquid, i.e., _kow mun gai_, awesome stuff. Also good poured in Cambodian fish and wide-noodle soup along with sambal (big personal fave) and/or _sriracha_.

You can make nam jim with very young ginger too, which will net you a really nice variation.

More like what you meant?

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Garlic, Onion, Roasted Red Pepper, Safflower oil, Mexican Oregano, Canned Chipotle(save the adobo), and Lime Soaked Cilantro(I like a little freshness).

Marinate the shrimp in the adobo for a little extra fire.

Chop the garlic, peppers(seeds and all), and onion and saute in the oil until the onion is well sweated. At this point, remove the shrimp from the adobo and add it to the saute and let it all simmer just long enough to get good and married.

Remove from heat and add all of that to a blender with the cilantro and oregano and puree. Simmer the shrimp in this wonderfully hot goo until done.

I like to serve it with saffron rice and garnish with a little of the soaked cilantro on the side for relief when it's all said and done.



That's how other people like it. My wife and I prefer to add a few Scotch Bonnets to the mix because we hate our tongues enough to eat that, I suppose.

Sticking with Mexican(hint), from where does Tabasco Sauce get its name?


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

I believe it is a state in Mexico...? So it's a matter that exsists in state (the state in which matter maintains a fixed volume but adapts to the shape of its container).
So I believe "Tabasco" is a sentient being from outer space that may or may not enjoy the shape of the bottle that we put it in: we may never know.

I'm not making this up.

Why do washed rind cheeses smell so bad, but taste so good?


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

Think ole McIlhenny named it Tabasco for the meaning of that Indian word rather than for a Mexican state. At least that is what the company website says. 
From WhatscookingAmerica.net: At first he wanted to call this new sauce Petite Anse Sauce (after the island), but when family members baked at the commercial use of the family's island name, he opted for his second choice "Tabasco." Some historians say it's a Central American Indian word that means "land where the soil is hot and humid." This certainly describes the climate of Avery Island. Other historians have put forth that it actually means "place of coral or oyster shell."

Oddly enough, wikipedia credits the name as coming from the state in Mexico.

Who cares how it got its name the key point is that it is the saving grace for those sterile hotel breakfast-bar scrambled eggs.

We already have the next question in the queue


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Both right. It's named for the Central American peppers that make it so good, the Tabasco chili(oddly enough it's the only chili that grows up rather than hangs from the stem), and they got them from the Mexican state of Tabasco originally. 

It also may be a sentient being and , along with Thai Chilis, may or may not like our storage of it.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Left4bread:
Why do washed rind cheeses smell so bad, but taste so good? 

Taste good .....I have a hard like getting over the smell so bad part. I look forward to your opinion.

What is "waterzoi" ?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Petals...do you mean a Waterzoi of chicken, or fish, or of both?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

:lol: Fish, I was looking for fish. Well now it is your turn to ask away....


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Merci Petals 

Waterzoi: basically a court boullion with fish and heavy cream. Yum!

Is steak tartar chopped or minced. traditionally?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Well now .....

My grandfather always minced his but I chop mine. What a nice dish by the way, make it alot....so I am going to guess chopped, but I believe both ways are good. Just depends "Da Cook". I am interested in the answer....

Is there another question ? SVP


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

I couldn't stand the idea of a minced steak tartar for some reason - it doesn't make sense, but there it is. Chopped is the way for me, and someone may correct me, but I think originally, it was chopped very fine. Knives were invented before meat grinders  I love the stuff, and beef carpaccio too.

Another poster for next question....I've been greedy.

Petals?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

OK. Here's a question. What makes a _paella _different from other _arroces_ (rice dishes)?

Hint: It's not the ingredients.

BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

Paella is cooked in a wide steel pan and other arroces are cooked in deep ceramics. Not only is the technique different, but the final texture. The longer cooking times and deeper dishes lead to a firmer rice grain in the arroces.

Forgot my question:

What was the original base for ketchup as we know it.(Hint: it's not tomatoes.)


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It's the pan in which it is cooked. The pan is called a paella, no matter what the matter is in there. Obviously, generally a moist rice stock enrichened dish with a form of protein or 5 

How long should you coddle an egg for?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Chef Ray ,

Vinegar ?

DC,

For the average egg, 5-6 minutes longer if the egg is bigger 7-8

What dairy product is used in beef stroganoff ? And which preferred alcohol ?


----------



## moo (Sep 19, 2008)

Mushrooms!

Who currently makes a decent 30" gas range with telescoping downdraft? Preferably with a super-low function on at least one of the eyes?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not mushrooms. Not vinegar either, although that's a lot closer. No, it's fish. Yummy, pickled fish. Chinese "kat-si-ap," the grand-daddy of them all, was fish sauce. When it moved out of Asia the Euros used anchovies. Keep the ketchup and pass the Caesar salad.

Sour cream. Cognac.

You guys all got the answer right, but just thought I'd add the name for the pan, which is _paellera_ in Spanish. I think you can actually make a pretty good paella in almost any wide, low-sided, flat bottomed pan -- a big skillet for instance -- but a paellera works best by far. And once you get away from any of the parameters which would make the rice pile too high, or not allow the moisture to evaporate quickly, or prevent the formation of a bottom crust (_socarra_), it's an _arroce_ and not a _paella_. No woks, for instance.

Mushrooms?

GE, Jenn-Air and Kenmore make downdraft ranges. None have a good rep. Whirlpool, Kitchen-Aid and Jenn-Air (reverse alphabetical order, neat huh?) make separate telescoping range hoods. None have a good rep.

I'll leave decent to you.

Mushrooms?! 
_
Speaking of fungus, there's one that's used in Mexican cooking which is often compared to truffles, but doesn't grow under or out of the ground. What is it? _

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

_Speaking of fungus, there's one that's used in Mexican cooking which is often compared to truffles, but doesn't grow under or out of the ground. What is it? _

huitlacoche ?

Easiest way to make sabayon ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yep that would be corn smut.

double boiler.....or ban marie.

what is spelt?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's a sort of ur-wheat, that was pretty much out of favor as modern wheat grains knocked it out of "sophisticated" marketplaces except as animal food. Lately it's been making a comeback. Gives multi-grain breads a nice, nutty taste. I can't always get it, but when I can, I like to use it in a multi-grain bread with barley and oats.

_There's been a lot of buzz in culinary knife circles about Mario Battali using a Misono Sweden gyuto (chef's knife). On the same episode (Battali/Legasse vs. Comerford/Flay) what brands of chef's knives (or gyuto) did at least two of the other three other chef's use? Bonus points for identifying all three.

_BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Trust you to make this all grind to a halt  j/k BDL...wouldn't have a clue.

Anyone?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Good point. Unfair question for the forum. I thought it would be neat to have something that wasn't really easy to google, but it does require (a) watching the show; and (b) being very interested in knife brands. (b) at least is kind of dumb.

So, as nearly as I could observe: Comerford - MAC Pro; Flay - Nenox; and, Legasse - "Emerilware" (a cheap line made by Wusthof).

Interestingly (or not), that puts medium-high end Japanese knives in the hands of Comerford and Batali, very high end Japanese in Flay's; and el junko in Emeril's. It seems Comerford and Batali buy their knives with their own money.

_Someone else ask the next question_.

Feeling unworthy,
BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

It is interesting .... it's amusing to see that Emerilware is a cheap brand - that gave a good laugh.

Will leave the board open for next question.

P.S. Never unworthy, just too well informed  A little knowledge can be dangerous...but a lot...scary thought!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

may I ask one then ?

I am concidered a delicacy in many parts of the world. I have a soft texture, have a delicious , subtle , nut-like flavour and I am a definite favourite among advanced sushi eaters....what am I


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

_Uni_, aka sea urchin.

A comment in a different thread made me think that a lot of people don't know this -- but it's sure worthwhile knowledge for those who drink coffee.

_How "fresh" or how old from the roaster should coffee be, before brewing? If you break it down by brewing methods, that would be jake by me.

_BDL


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

No less than 2 days but no more than 15. That's a rule of thumb. I don't know for specific brewing methods.


Name the two major types of Sake. Bonus points if you know what the Wine-Brandy equivalent partner is for Sake. I mean by that, Wine distills into Brandy and Sake distills into______.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi ChefRay,

I thought the 48 hours of resting was only for some varieties, like some espresso blends. Where other blends need only degass from 4 - 24 hours. Not knowing which blends would need to degass at which rate, I normally let mine degass over the night. Total would usually end up around 16 hours or so. I'll have to double check.

oh a nice frothy cup of fresh joe...now I've got a big smile on my face

yummmmmm
eace:
dan


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

That may be the case. As I said, I'm no coffee expert but know that that's a rule of thumb I've always been told for resting and going stale.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I carried this over to answer.....


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks 

dan


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Good discussion about coffee, the range of answers covered the subject pretty well. I could quibble, but why? It would only be quibbling.

Hmmm. Don't know about two types, unless you want to divide them into the equivalent of well and premium call. In Japanese that's futsu-shu and toktei meisho-shu. It is perhaps crass to think of them as "cheap" and "expensive," but that's pretty much the way of it.

Sake people, whom I do not number myself among, divide toktei meisho-shu sakes into five or six other categories.

As to distilled sake, you mean shochu, neh?

_Speaking of sake -- what do you do to _takju _(not sake, but very similar) before serving it?_

BDL


----------



## khunter (Dec 30, 2009)

That was my problem, thinking of 6 or so categories instead of two.

Unless the two groupings for this discussion were 1) pure sake with no added distilled alcohol and 2) sake with added distilled alcohol?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Strain it. 

(I think )

How would you cook rocky mountain oysters?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not strain. no.

Peel and tempura fry; or peel, smash and bread like a schnitzel, and pan-fry.

_My last question re takju stands, that is, "how do you serve it?"_

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

No need towaste any part of an animal 

Takju: Heat it?.....maybe I should leave this for someone else  I have had warmed sake (no idea what particular one) and it was rather nice


----------



## chefray (Sep 29, 2009)

As for the Sake, that answer or Honjozo-shu(Premium sake with the addition of a small amount of alcohol to open the flavors) and Junmai-shu(Cheap stuff with no extra steps for flavor.) That's really a difference of technical and vernacular language, as I understand it. 

I hadn't thought of Shochu but that's also distilled from Sake. I was thinking of the Okinawan drink Amawori. Two answers there as well. I need to refine my questions, it seems.

Takju must be shaken in the bottle before serving as the sediment has all of the flavor.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

This is an older thread which I thought was great. Chef Ray never asked a question to carry on, so if anyone wants to answer go right ahead otherwise it will go back into the vault.

Question: What fruit is used to make tequila ?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No fruit.  Tequila is made from the heart of th maguey cactus, it's called the pineapple, but it is not a fruit, at least as far as I know.

Speaking of tequila, what's the most popular chaser in Mexico (not counting beer).  How do you make it?

BDL


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

It was fun to browse through some of the old posts in this thread.  Thanks for bringing it back to life, Petals.  The cactus heart is referred to as a pineapple because it sort of looks like it in size and shape when all the leaves have been cut off.

Isn't a somewhat popular drink to go along with tequila called tiger's milk?  Not the rum, milk and sugar based cocktail but juice from ceviche?  I'm just pulling this out of some dim recesses of my random access memory, I've never been to Mexico.  Well, what is now the state of Utah was once part of Mexico, but we won't go into that here.

mjb.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Not tiger's milk.

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Is it Sangrita ? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Si.  Sangrita.  Ole!  Great with mezcal and chapulinas too. 

BDL


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Hm, I learned that to be, wait for it....US, i.e. human flesh, BTWDIK

Now, if I just had a question, hm, let's see, dum-de-dum-dum, be nice if I didn't repeat wouldn't it...awe shucks, total brain fade...


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

You got it in one Pete. Dunno if if tastes well though...or does well with apple sauce /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## cheesenbacon (Jul 19, 2010)

Cool thread!  New question.

Why are hot dogs/smoked sausage so awesome?


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Cause they are filled with the fat of angels disguised as the nasty bits of pork, beef or chicken.

How high is up?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

kuan said:


> I'm gonna make a game. You ask a question and someone answers it. The person who answers it asks another question. There is only one rule. The question needs to be food related. Keep the questions and answers to 1 or 2 sentences and no arguing.
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> Is root beer really made from roots?


Gunnar, which food are you relating the question to ? Or is it general ?

While we await your pearls.....here is another

What 3 dishes you can make with puff pastry ? (yes, there are more but 3 will do)


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Tart Tatin

'Pie' tops for stew in a bowl

Frangipane Tart

Guess which one I can do with my eyes shut...

Lately,why are people getting so worked up in a food forum?

Sorry, Petals ...couldn't think of a better place to ask for the record....'dunno' would be accepted so we can _all _move on...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Titomike,

Your question is a good one.....to be completely honest with you I don't know why. Please forgive me if I have said anything  upsetting, it was  not my intent....I am re-reading my posts and they have come across as "not so positive" when in fact if I was given the chance to express the happier side of how I actually feel.....well....I would be bouncing off a wall. (which is how I feel most of the time).

I hope we have all moved on as you said.....life is just too short. "Dunno" suits me fine.

may I propose a question ? :

Why does an egg have a double yolk ?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

petalsandcoco said:


> may I propose a question ? :
> 
> Why does an egg have a double yolk ?


According to what I found out, (I had to know myself) it happens when a hen is just getting starting laying eggs and her body is still figuring things out, or it can be a hereditary thing too. Here's a site that talks about double yolks and other egg irregularities.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

apparently including the site would be a good idea... http://www.poultryhelp.com/oddeggs.html

Sorry about that everyone!


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm at a loss for a question.. so anyone else please feel free to chime in!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I am reffering to why hot dogs and smoked sausage taste so good.  I do apologise for not asking a food related question but have always been curious for the answer of how high is up. The answer to how many angels fit on the head of a pin is easy compared to that one. As far as puff pastry goes well it has a few uses.....turnovers, danish,  croissant, baklavah? and I feel I am missing one or two.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Hot dogs, sausages and such taste good because they have lots of salt and fat.  And in the case of some fast food breakfast items, sweeteners as well.  Okay, it doesn't have to be fast food, a local grinder makes these sage and maple breakfast links that are REALLY GOOD.

RealSoonNow I'm going to make beef wellington with puff pastry.

Why are sweetbreads called that when they have neither?

mjb.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Teamfat,

It is a great question. a milk bath then fried. its also known as Ris. Is it because the milk bath makes it sweeter tasting ? As for the second part of the name, "bread".....I just don't know why they call it that ? .....look forward to knowing.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

According to the OED there's no known reason or etymology for thymus or pancreas glands as "sweetbreads." The first reference in the OED is early 16th C.

As Chef Petals said, soaking sweetbreads in milk is a traditional technique. I'm not sure if it originated in France or somewhere else, but it's certainly a part of old line French cooking for a lot of offal -- notably kidneys and liver. Pressing is also SOP with sweetbreads.

I soak, press, dust in flour and saute in butter. Sometimes I use enough butter for a meuniere or meuniere variation, but usually keep it drier. It's actually pretty rich in its own right and doesn't need a lot of dress-up. Garnished with parsley and a squeeze of lemon they are a wonderful sufficiency.

For whatever reason they've become pretty pricey and hard to get in mainstream meat markets. Order ahead from a place that sells good veal.

They're called _mollejas_ in Spanish, cost about a tenth as much when you order them from a carneceria (good luck finding them in stock) and make unbelievably wonderful tacos. Poach them tender, chop and cook them crisp in a pan or on a flat top, cilantro, chopped onions, un poco de salsa and .... que ricos!

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i'm late to the party and don't watch cooking shows, but my vote for best teach goes to rick bayliss...

are we getting jerked off by 'organics'?... who's gonna pay $11.99/lb for asparagus?

joey


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

durangojo said:


> are we getting jerked off by 'organics'?... who's gonna pay $11.99/lb for asparagus?
> 
> joey


Good question, Joey. In the past there was a huge price difference between organic and conventional produce but I've noticed that prices now are much more even. I don't buy any produce at the grocery store unless it's an emergency as I shop at the farmers market, so I can't speak to the taste difference when it comes to grocery store organic and conventional produce. There are a few stalls at the farmers market that sell organic produce and I've noticed they have dropped their prices as well. I buy from specific farmers as well as the organic stalls.

The organic packaged goods are a different story..I've noticed a higher pricepoint on all of them and I would like to think it's because the ingredients they use are more expensive rather than the stuff is made in the same factory as the conventional packaged food, and the company is just gouging the consumer.

It's one of those "to each his own" things. Sure organic produce is grown without pesticides etc, but... what lands on the shelves in the grocery store (well at least at my local one anyway) comes from the US most of the time, so whatever is being done to help the planet and our health by not using chemicals, is being negated by the fact that the food has to be trucked in, adding more smog etc to the air we breathe.

There is a local organic farm in my area and I'm lucky enough that my son won a quarter share, so starting in late September/early October we will recieve a box of produce from them every week for one month. They donated a full share (four months of weekly seasonal produce) to the Environment Club at my son's school (he's a member of the club) for their penny sale. The club divided the share into four and he won one of the months. I'm looking forward to it. I've heard good things about this farm (Plan B Organic Farms) and if I am happy with what I receive each week I will more than likely buy a share for next summer.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

leeniek said:


> Good question, Joey. In the past there was a huge price difference between organic and conventional produce but I've noticed that prices now are much more even. I don't buy any produce at the grocery store unless it's an emergency as I shop at the farmers market, so I can't speak to the taste difference when it comes to grocery store organic and conventional produce. There are a few stalls at the farmers market that sell organic produce and I've noticed they have dropped their prices as well. I buy from specific farmers as well as the organic stalls.
> 
> The organic packaged goods are a different story..I've noticed a higher pricepoint on all of them and I would like to think it's because the ingredients they use are more expensive rather than the stuff is made in the same factory as the conventional packaged food, and the company is just gouging the consumer.
> 
> ...


Yes Leeniak , you are right on the money....local suppliers are the way to go. We are not getting ripped off here in Canada ....well as long as you do your research ..which is kinda part of the job.

I am opening up a new place and I have been doing quite a bit of Market Research ....I am focusing on the people with the bucks and they are the boomers and the millennium generation ...they want to know where their food is coming from and not full of preservatives and chemicals to make them look good. They will pay cause they got the money.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

gypsy, 

i'm not talking about what i pay as a restaurant owner..i buy as much as i can from local growers and ranchers..i'm talking about the average 'joes' trying to buy healthy food to feed their families healthy foods...it is extremely hard for them to afford 'organics' from a health food store..if they don't go to a farmers market because of a million distractions and soccer games and life happenings etc...then their alternative is to shop at their local health food store, and that gets pricey, that's all i'm sayin..boy, you sure must be fun to work with in a kitchen, eh?...good luck with your new venture...i'm done

joey


----------



## sockpuppetdoug (Jun 22, 2010)

durangojo: Some organic items (especially meats) are just going to be considerably more expensive. In my mind that says more about the integrity of conventional livestock practices than organics themselves. When you look at everything it takes to raise a pig and bring to slaughter, it's amazing to me that you can find chops in the supermarket for $1.99/lb. That being said $11.99/lb is not typical pricing for organic asparagus in my area - unless you're shopping at Whole Foods where anything goes. I paid $7.49 for a single organic Asian pear last week at WF and was pissed. My bad, I should have looked at what I was buying. But I just wasn't paying attention until I got home and looked at the receipt. I consider that price gouging. But for the most part you can shop around and get competitive pricing for most organic products. They'll be higher but not so much to completely exclude them from your diet. I've even found organic produce items being sold for the same price as conventional in the same store. Price, it would appear, will always be a moving target. But if you live in an area with limited choices then maybe you're experiencing something much different?

On another note I have a question for the experts: Does milk truly act as an emulsifier between peanut butter and saliva or does it just _seem_ that way? I've wondered this since I was a little kid.

+D.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just a burning question...why do people salt their pasta water? i can almost understand the oil in the water, even though i don't subscribe to it, but don't get the salt at all.

joey


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Because we were taught to do so by Italian cookery books/chefs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

I never used to salt the water until I realized the salt taste is less bitter. Also when I bite down on salt crystals in a pasta salad it overpowers the whole experience.

Why am I proud to be a Chef in a farmers market, and embarrassed to be one in a McDonald's?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I use salt at it seasons the pasta internally as it absorbs liquids and swell. As for the oil ....no.

Doug : I guess it just seems that way....

Dave: fast food takes the joy out of making food., lack of appreciation esp. where everything comes from. We go to have a burger and never give a second thought to the process......


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

durangojo said:


> gypsy,
> 
> i'm not talking about what i pay as a restaurant owner..i buy as much as i can from local growers and ranchers..i'm talking about the average 'joes' trying to buy healthy food to feed their families healthy foods...it is extremely hard for them to afford 'organics' from a health food store..if they don't go to a farmers market because of a million distractions and soccer games and life happenings etc...then their alternative is to shop at their local health food store, and that gets pricey, that's all i'm sayin..boy, you sure must be fun to work with in a kitchen, eh?...good luck with your new venture...i'm done
> 
> joey


Yes I hear you Joey...It is hard for the average working family. I am not that anymore as I have children grown and flown the coop. My sister on the other hand has a 17 year old from first marriage on her way to Equestrian College with her own horse and 3 boys under the age of 7! They are a handfull to say the least. Don't even talk to her about "Organics" She does try her best to get them to eat vegetables....besides trying to keep the food on the table and off the floor or thrown across the room!..lol....She is a stay at home mom ...and between soccar, T-ball and swimming lessons...well you get the picture and only one income supplied by a wonderfull Greek husband ..who is a little anul to say the least regarding having a spotless house! I myself have the luxury of being a little more socially responsible..and I have my little garden.

My daughter lives in Toronto and has Noah's Organic Foods deliver to her door. For she started getting milk there for her digestive dairy problems and they said if she bought vegetables she could have everything deilvered.

There is just under 1000 organic farms in Ontario and the major grocery stores are waking up to that fact...and they have a lot of challenges ahead. It's great to operate in a competitive market . It continully drives us to make sure that we're ahead of the curve, offering customers what they want.

20 years ago people assumed that organic was just a fad.Well consumers interest has only increased. Organic Foods weathered the economic storm of 2008-2009. I have talked to organic farmers who are successfull and the pricing is only going to get better for the consumer....large grocery chains such as Loblaws & Sobeys have organic broccoli on for 99 cents and organic Asparagus for 3.99

Thanks BTW...I do like to consider myself fun to work with....I can rock out with the best of them in the kitchen or anywhere else

Hope your enjoying this great day as much as I am

Gypsy


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

petalsandcoco said:


> I use salt at it seasons the pasta internally as it absorbs liquids and swell. As for the oil ....no.
> 
> Doug : I guess it just seems that way....
> 
> Dave: fast food takes the joy out of making food., lack of appreciation esp. where everything comes from. We go to have a burger and never give a second thought to the process......


why do you need to season the pasta internally? thought that's what sauce is for, or xvoo/garlic/basil...my personal fav....i thought salting has something to do with the water boiling faster.....any science folks out there?

why are some eggs brown? hen breed? feed? taste difference? (between fresh eggs)

organics revisited...not so much produce as there are different venus for getting reasonably affordable produce, and more so all the time...guess i'm more curious about the 'organics' industry as a whole...look at organic ketchup, pastas,dressings even the so called healthy snacks...and omg..the price of an organic chocolate bar..i can buy a nice bottle of wine for what they charge for some of this stuff just cuz its labeled 'organic'.....

is there a real 'murphy behind murphy's law?

joey


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

durangojo said:


> why do you need to season the pasta internally? thought that's what sauce is for, or xvoo/garlic/basil...my personal fav....i thought salting has something to do with the water boiling faster.....any science folks out there?
> 
> why are some eggs brown? hen breed? feed? taste difference? (between fresh eggs)
> 
> ...


Hey Joey glad your back on line. You are a breath of fresh air to Chef Talk ...really great to chat with you and I love your scense of humour...I'm right up there with ya girl!

Pasta also has a flavour of it's own and it is enhanced by salt in the water...sauce of choice is an add on to pasta according to Italians....I'm not sure about the oil in the water...I think a few people have some idea it stops the water from boilling over but...I only oil after pasta is outta the pot if it's aiolio ..for the oil in the water would stop the absortion of the sauce by the pasta when tossed...and we want our pasta to absorb the sauce..do we not?

Yes Organics are a going concern ....we can only hope the countries we are from will keep on growing with being socially responsible way to be. We have a lot repair work to do in the way food has been put out, distributed and produced. There is sooooo much waste. Have you ever seen the garbage dumpster in the back of a major grocery store?

Full of perfectly good produce meat, dried goods...and all the starving people in this world...it's sick

BTW I never start my water with salt in it ...it will "Pit the Pot"


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a question...

Why do the yolks separate very easily from the white after the egg has been cooked to over easy, medium, well or sunny?

I had that happen to me alot today and it's completely annoying to say the very least.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Are your eggs supplied by Sysco? They are mass produced and the shells are very thin ...upon cracking they break ...I know I've been there done that ..It's not your fault ..it's the eggs and the supplier you have. It could also be older eggs ...the fresher the better.

Are you cracking at a closer to room temp or cold? Sometimes too cold can break the yolks

just a thought

Gypsy


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

durangojo said:


> ...why are some eggs brown? hen breed? feed? taste difference? (between fresh eggs)....
> 
> joey


Short answer is yes, it has more to do with the variety of hens. I have chickens that lay both brown and blue-green eggs. The colors will then vary in hue by age,whether they have been broody, new layers and the seasons , same with size and thickness of shell.

In all honesty what is so special about Endive to warrant the price?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

nothing to warrant the price and what is up with frissee!...like chewing on a mans beard, in my opinion...in fact, i call it beard lettuce!....oops, its cocktail time....cheers all...sorry can't think of any questions right now.....maybe after a few martinis i'll get 'inspired'

joey


----------



## brisket (Jun 30, 2010)

Assuming you mean Belgian Endive, it's because they are grown in the dark to keep them from turning green.

How many cocktails will joey drink tonight?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Brisket*
> .
> 
> How many cocktails will joey drink tonight?


Hmm good question, Brisket! If BDL keeps passing bottles to the ladies I'd say all of us, Joey included will be feeling quite fine by the end of the evening!

How long will Southern Comfort keep after it's opened if it is kept refridgerated?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Brisket said:


> Assuming you mean Belgian Endive, it's because they are grown in the dark to keep them from turning green.
> 
> How many cocktails will joey drink tonight?


Hmmm...enought to go to sleep? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif

Doug -haven't got an answer for you there about the peanut butter. Why would you have both in your mouth at the same time? I know peanut butter and cocnut milk are sometimes used in a satay sauce blended together, but saliva is not generally an ingredient.

Re organics - the people who can afford organic eating daily to avoid toxins from fertilisers could be the ones who use botox......just a thought.

Question: When pan frying thick chicken breasts, and the internal temp read only 135, so I cooked them to 160 to be safe, why the heck did they end up very tough? Big waste of breast meat. Is frying temp different from oven temp? This was with a metal probe usually used for roasts and I was using just a gentle heat. Meat was at room temp before starting. I was annoyed as it was a special dinner but didn't want it undercooked....grrrrrr. I got something wrong.


----------



## sockpuppetdoug (Jun 22, 2010)

DC - just following the recipe. Will take your suggestion and add coconut milk instead of saliva next time. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

to answer your question: Don't really know your specific conundrum but I do know from experience that thick chicken breast are problematic. On the pan breast meat likes to be cooked relatively fast since it's all protein and very little fat but of course that's not going to work if they're too thick. How long did they cook? Depending on what you were trying to do you might have to do it in two steps, ie sear and finish in oven with foil or something like that.

ok, I've got another question. And! - And you can't google it. That would be cheating. Although if you did I wouldn't know it so go ahead an google if you want.

Where.... does baby corn come from???


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

A can?

China?

A lady corn and a gentleman corn are introduced by a third party......

Heck! I dunno...

D.C. Never tried to fully cook a breast on top....always seared and finished in the oven. Toughness in breasts is usually overcooking as they so lean. If you had do it on top you would probably have to sear it hot then lower the heat and cover with another pan upside down creating a mini oven but hotter...a thick slice of onion will keep it burning on the bottom. This is a bit of a cowboy trick for 'crashing' a late steak etc....

Otherwise you could butterfly it then close it to serve with some clever garnish inside to make it look like it was always the plan... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Brisket said:


> Assuming you mean Belgian Endive, it's because they are grown in the dark to keep them from turning green.
> 
> How many cocktails will joey drink tonight?


its like the three little bears.... the first one is too rough, the second is too soft but aaahh, my friends, the third one is just so right!
...hey, its, its my 'fetal monday', gimme a break! yeah, its all bdl's fault(not)...back to work again for me tomorow...

why are pine nuts $80 bucks a pound?...my food purveyor( aka legalized food rip off guy) quoted me $267 for 6 lbs..there nuts for chrissakes, not filet...see, i can still think...not see maybe, but the brain juice is still there, though waning fast...cheers all!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Isn't it because the baby corn was harvested early....ummmmmm. something like that ?

Joey, about the pine nuts, its a terrible price. Your post had me laughing.....cheers !

What part of a cattail is edible.....


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

WTF!?!?

3kg (6.6lb) .....US$97.87 here and I still think of them as expensive.

So can't answer _your_ question either but I'll send you some if you want....


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

durangojo said:


> ... why are pine nuts $80 bucks a pound?...


Take a look at: http://www.pinenut.com/case_wholesale_bulk.htm


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

DC Sunshine said:


> Hmmm...enought to go to sleep? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> Doug -haven't got an answer for you there about the peanut butter. Why would you have both in your mouth at the same time? I know peanut butter and cocnut milk are sometimes used in a satay sauce blended together, but saliva is not generally an ingredient.
> 
> ...


Re: Organics ...now I know what went wrong with my face...too much Botox...thanks for the insitefull info .Finally someone who knows what they are talking about

On that note I'm having another drink on BDL cause I can't stand my face ...joey lets have a night cap!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hey kuan,

 did you win the lottery or something? how can a youngbuck like you be retired?... i feel like i have done something terribly wrong to still be working like a mule at my age... don't you run marathons or something?  man, if you can run marathons, you can certainly run a kitchen! or maybe its just your choice not to ...not trying to be nosey...just a bit envious, i guess...hope you are still sharing your knowledge somehow...you need to!

joey


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Bringing it back...

Can I cook a Brulee in a SS hotel pan?

(We are making individual portions for the judges, but need to make 40 other portions for the sampling. We don't have 40 porcelain ramekins )

Frizbee


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll go out on a limb and say I suppose you could so long as it was in a water bath to prevent burning and promote even temp.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> What part of a cattail is edible.....


I believe the roots are what is edible. I also know you can capture the pollen in a bag and use it in pancake mixes for a unique flavor. I did it with my grandmother a couple of times.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Yes,

There are 5 edible parts to this plant. If you gently pull the stalk out and cook it, you will be surprised to see it tastes alot like cucumber.

Not far is an island ( ten minutes from work)  where I see many people cutting it down to use.

It reminds me of that show about the man who can survive off the land on whatever "things" he stumbles upon.

The native American indians here still use it in their home remedies and crafts.

Well Gunnar, your up for the next question.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no questions at this time


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

frizbee, 

although i'm not a fan of using aluminum when it can be avoided, they do have small aluminum ramekins, that would most probably work for you..

joey


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

This is a good little byte of trivia. . .

What is the only meat that is not restricted by any faith/religon?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hot dogs!...nah, just kidding! if its chicken, wouldn't it include all poultry? chicken seems too easy, so i'll guess either rattlesnake or gator...

joey


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*Soylent Green*_.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

IT'S PEOPLE!!!!!!


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Lamb



trooper said:


> This is a good little byte of trivia. . .
> 
> What is the only meat that is not restricted by any faith/religon?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I hear that _Mary_ restricts lamb. But only the _little_ ones, with _white fleece_.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Jews or Muslims restrict the use of chicken in that it must be Koshered. (edit note........that Is if they keep the faith...)


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Mary had a little lamb, and the Doctors fainted. !!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

OK here's a question.  You need to ask a question after you answer though. 

Are sardines from Sardinia?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

YES, Sardines were named after the Mediterranean island of Sardinia, where they once lived in abundance.

*(?) *I asked a question about "what is a "laser" knife?". I was given a decent answer about what makes a knife a "laser" knife. That was all well and good. I asked if someone could put up a pic of a popular "laser" knife. Again, I was given that descriptive answer saying that "any" knife fitting the description is a "laser" knife. Swell. I'll ask again, but w/ some a qualification to maybe make it easier. Many of you should probably know that the knives I use are _"Chicago Cutlery"_. *I know, LOL @ Me.* Anyway. Can someone give me a specific brand _AND_ pic of a "laser" knife that I could consider using to bring me into this Japanese knife world? _*T*hanks *I*n *A*dvance_ for your helpful replies.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote:


IceMan said:


> *(?) *I asked a question about "what is a "laser" knife?". I was given a decent answer about what makes a knife a "laser" knife. That was all well and good. I asked if someone could put up a pic of a popular "laser" knife. Again, I was given that descriptive answer saying that "any" knife fitting the description is a "laser" knife. Swell. I'll ask again, but w/ some a qualification to maybe make it easier. Many of you should probably know that the knives I use are _"Chicago Cutlery"_. *I know, LOL @ Me.* Anyway. Can someone give me a specific brand _AND_ pic of a "laser" knife that I could consider using to bring me into this Japanese knife world? _*T*hanks *I*n *A*dvance_ for your helpful replies.


Top this with your pathetic and dull Japanese junk knives . . .


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*TY*_* Trooper*_, but I don't know what I'm looking at. Now I could absolutely be wrong, but I don't see an edge on that knife. It looks flat to me.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I think due to the angle of the photo the "flat" area your seeing "is" the edge of the knife... if so, that is a serious edge.

ps: that's a old school knife from the looks of it


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote:


IceMan said:


> *TY*_* Trooper*_, but I don't know what I'm looking at. Now I could absolutely be wrong, but I don't see an edge on that knife. It looks flat to me.


That's my "laser knife" man... That's the ultra-keen, 2mm-wide edge. Awesome, right?

I have two of these, one really heavy (3mm wide spine?) butcher's knife and an identical one that is about 2mm wide.

They were so rusty and pitted, and sharpened on God knows what - that the edge and tips were just horrible.

An old knife is a lot like a broken heart - It can live a hard life and seem almost worthless until someone sees the value in what it really is, and takes the time to make it new again.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

trooper said:


> An old knife is a lot like a broken heart - It can live a hard life and seem almost worthless until someone sees the value in what it really is, and takes the time to make it new again.


That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

IceMan said:


> YES, Sardines were named after the Mediterranean island of Sardinia, where they once lived in abundance.


Wow, I had no idea. Thanks for the info.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the  info Trooper, (someone will bring back that blade to life) ..........we need a question.....


----------



## pattypan (Dec 12, 2010)

why do so many cooks/chefs here refer to cooking with au jus?

Doesnt that mean with with jus?

shouldnt you just say I used the jus?

just wondering as it drives me nuts as so many of you are school trained professionals.let me know if I am wrong.

thanks patty pan


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

YES, _*pattypan*_, I believe you are correct. I concur with your observation.

_Au jus_ is French for "_with_ [it's own] _juice_"; jus is the juice itself. In the English language _(as spoken by Americans)_, "au jus" is often used to mean "broth" (jus) instead of "with broth". Let's just say, in my opinion, that many American chefs have just become a little sloppy with their culinary terms. _(I said "many", not meaning "ALL", so don't get angry with me.) _

I'll try this (?) thing again. Can someone put up a pic, or even just name me a model or brand of a good "entry level", "starter grade", "beginner" laser knife that won't cost me a mortgage payment please? _*T*_hanks _*I*_n _*A*_dvance for your replies.


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

Meffy said:


> I don't watch the show so I can't say (and won't pose a question) but I'll venture that the one containing the most iron was Bender B. Rodríguez.


I'll ask a question then. What's the best type of coffee bean to use for a good latte?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

"Latte" is a coffee drink made with espresso and steamed milk. It's an Italian drink, so use a good Italian espresso roast bean. In French it's _café au lait_, in Spanish it's _café con leche_ and in Portuguese _café com leite_. Espresso is not a specific bean or roast level; it is a coffee brewing method. Any bean or roasting level can be used to produce authentic espresso and different beans have unique flavor profiles lending themselves to different roasting levels and styles. For example, in Southern Italy, a darker roast is generally preferred; but farther north, the trend moves toward lighter roasts.

Blah, blah, blah .......... everything I just said ......................... pick what you like, and make your drink. As long as it's a tasty high-quality been, finely ground for espresso, properly packed into a cup hooked up to a professional machine, blasted with nicely pressurized steam ... and then served with steamed real milk ..... you'll be just fine.

  

我將再试一次這件問題事。 能某人举起圖片，甚至名字我一個好入口水平的模型或品牌，起始者等级，初學者不會請花費我抵押付款的激光刀子？ 事先感謝您的回復。

私はこの質問事をもう一度試す。 設置される誰か映像、また更にちょうど名前は私よいエントリーレベルのモデルかブランド、始動機の等級、私に不動産のローンの支払いを要しない初心者レーザーのナイフできるか。 あなたの応答を前もってありがとう。

나는 이 질문 것을 재시도할 것이다. 올린 누군가 그림, 또는 다만 이름은 저 좋은 초보의 모형 또는 상표, 시동기 급료, 저에게 저당 납부금을 요하지 않을 초심자 레이저 칼 할 수 있는가? 당신의 대답을 위한 미리 감사합니다.

_(Maybe now I get a response. LOL.)_


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Or if you add seasoning to the fond and liquid left in a pan, then it is pan jus... heheheh

Hey, Ice, here are some suggestions for your budget laser knife (IMHO) but BDL seems to be missing, so I hope this helps...

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KAGAYAKI.html The KG-7 and KG-8 are on sale. (240 and 270mm Gyuto) Both Stainless

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FKHSeries.html The FKH-10 Carbon Sujihiki - You want your meat-only knife to be carbon for sure. It doesn't touch acid (fruit), but has to slice/trim fat, silver skin, muscle fiber, you want carbon. The FKH-7 Gyuto is only 88 dollars, but is also carbon.

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/HKSSeries.html These are cool, I may get a gyuto and a slicer from this set. I need another suji anyway.

Hope that helps.


IceMan said:


> YES, _*pattypan*_, I believe you are correct. I concur with your observation.
> 
> _Au jus_ is French for "_with_ [it's own] _juice_"; jus is the juice itself. In the English language _(as spoken by Americans)_, "au jus" is often used to mean "broth" (jus) instead of "with broth". Let's just say, in my opinion, that many American chefs have just become a little sloppy with their culinary terms. _(I said "many", not meaning "ALL", so don't get angry with me.) _
> 
> I'll try this (?) thing again. Can someone put up a pic, or even just name me a model or brand of a good "entry level", "starter grade", "beginner" laser knife that won't cost me a mortgage payment please? _*T*_hanks _*I*_n _*A*_dvance for your replies.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

*MY GOODNESS!!!*

_Have you ever seen something/anything this beautiful?!?_


[h2]Milk-Chocolate Cremoso with Espresso Parfait[/h2]
(a silky pudding-like dish drizzled with olive oil)

Thanks for the lasers _*Trooper*_. I think I'll be going in a different direction though. For some goofy reason I'm interested in ceramic knives. Yeah, I know, heresy. Anyway, thank you again. now I get the laser idea. Just really good knives that are surgically sharp.

Here's another question. Can someone maybe put up a vocabulary list explaining the definitions of names and different uses for Japanese knives. _*TIA*_ for your help.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Common Japanese Knives:

Nakiri - used mostly for vegetables, looks like a small cleaver, but not as heavy and tough as a Western meat cleaver

Santoku is a sheep's foot version of the Nakiri, but more robust. This is usually the first and only "Eastern-style" knife people migrate to from a standard chef's knife.

Gyotu - Chef Knives for people more into knives : )

Deba is a heavy-duty knife used mainly for fish

Sujihiki is close to what a Western/German Slicer is

Yanagi Ba is kind of like a rigid slicer, mainly used for Sashimi (resentation cuts of fish)

Petty is also known as a Utility Knife

Tako Hiki is a thin version of the Yanagi, but with a square tip instead of a pointy one, and is usually thinner than a Yanagi. Similar to a filet knife but not really comparable to one.

There are a ton of other knives but these are the most common ones used outside of APAC


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

IceMan said:


> For some goofy reason I'm interested in ceramic knives. Yeah, I know, heresy.


it's not so much heresy as foolishness, take that lightly. It's just that every cook that I ever worked with that had a ceramic knife would show it to me and it had a busted tip and was dull. they are brittle and apparently difficult to sharpen once they become dull, although I am no expert.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Quote:


Gunnar said:


> IceMan said:
> 
> 
> > For some goofy reason I'm interested in ceramic knives. Yeah, I know, heresy
> ...


I can't think of too many things I'd use/want a ceramic blade. Maybe on my mandoline? Would be nice to buy some ceramic blades in a 10-pack or something, just for mandoline blade replacements? I sharpen steel blade with 2000-grit sandpaper at the moment, seems to work well.

How about a ceramic slicer for lettuce? Kind of a waste of a knife slot I suppose.

Peelers are cheap, don't see where that could be cost justified.

ooh.... How about a ceramic pasta cutter? A set of ceramic ring cutters? (Can you do that?)

HAHAHA, How about a ceramic Maguro Bocho? Sweet!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Put a good shot of  Sambuca Romana in your Latte or Expresso and it does not matter  what kind of beans you use !!!!!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Here is why I'm interested in ceramic knives. Yeah, I know that very few of you, if any, are ever impressed by _celebrity chefs_. The guy here that is impressing me is Ming Tsai. He talks the talk, and can walk the walk. I think so anyway. I know too that he's doing a sales thing, but still. For me, he's doing a good enough job.

OK. This one is really sales pitchy, but it's an example.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I can do that with a steel knife.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Gunnar said:


> I can do that with a steel knife.


Mine doesn't quite do that, the apple falls in half /img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gifBINGO!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Gunnar said:
> 
> 
> > I can do that with a steel knife.
> ...


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif Yeah...but i didn't want to brag.


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Originally Posted by *Gunnar* 


> PeteMcCracken said:
> 
> 
> > Gunnar said:
> ...


All I have to do is brandish my knife in a menacing fashion and the apple splits into eight segments.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

trooper said:


> Originally Posted by *Gunnar*
> 
> 
> > PeteMcCracken said:
> ...


Thats a lightsaber .....and cheating/img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey. I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'. They look interesting to me. And shoot, they are one of Oprah's favorite things and all.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Just give me a sharp knife that cuts and has good balance. Don't need all the bells and whistles.

In your home do not cut lettuce with a knife, pull it apart or use plastic knife otherwise it discolors.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

chefedb said:


> Just give me a sharp knife that cuts and has good balance. Don't need all the bells and whistles.
> 
> In your home do not cut lettuce with a knife, pull it apart or use plastic knife otherwise it discolors.


What are "bells and whistles" when it comes to knives? Since they're "bells and whistles" nobody really needs them -- I'm just wondering what you meant. Cosmetics? Exotic handle materials? If an exotic blade material provides significantly better sharpness, can be made so it doesn't wedge, has a significantly longer lasting edge, would it be included in bells and whistles?

What is good balance? Short knives are handle heavy, long knives are blade knives and mid sized knives balance around the pinch point. What else is there? I hear people talk about balance a lot, but they're usually among the group without really good knife skills. So, this is another one of those "just wondering" things.

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

BDL I do a heck of a lot of dicing and mincing so I want one that holds a decent edge and is not heavy. I dice with the front of my knife and mince with the back. I am not going to spend 2 days pay on a knife so some idiot in the kitchen will borrow it when I am not looking and cut a cardboard box. Give me a good Gustav Emil  solonger or Forschner and I am happy 10 inch or even an 8.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. Let's get this back to the original theme _(there are enough "knife" threads already)_.

For a long time I've been a big fan of _"Chinese Food"_ from take out restaurants. Is there all that big a difference when talking to Asian people/chefs about dealing with dishes or recipes, or do they just like making fun of me? One of my absolute favorite dishes is called _"Chow Tay" w/ rice noodles_. I have finally found that the noodles are called _"ho fan"_. I've bought them fresh at a very nice, but sometimes pricy Asian store by my house. They come as 1# square sheets of noodle _(really big too)_. When I try to fry them up they either disintegrate into mush of turn into vinyl siding replacement pieces. I'm pretty sure they are the correct noodle but I don't know for positive. Also, I've got no idea if I'm cooking them correctly. One guy told me to boil them _(NO way)_, another guy said steam them _(NO again)_. These are soft fresh noodles, they are already smooshy. In the dish I get them in they are fried. Is there a trick to this? When I fry them they end up like the vinyl siding. _*PLEASE*_, someone who knows, get me on the right track with these noodles. _*TIA*_ for helping me out with your response.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Iceman - I'd say they are more suited to soaking in hot water and adding to a stir fry once the dish is sauced to re--heat, as per this link for example:

:http://www.masterchef.com.au/sweet-and-sour-duck-with-ho-fun-noodles.htm

Wiki says they can be deep fried, although this does't seem to be the norm. Maybe you simple cooked them too long, or the oil wasn't hot enough to start. Refer to this link and see if that helps. Just skip down to "Cooking":

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinese_noodles

It sounds as if you hae pin pointed the right sort of noodles, so I hope that's of help 

Question: Can thinly sliced potatoes be deep fried straight from raw?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_YES._ I've done it a bunch of times. Cut them _"chip" thickness_ to just a little thicker. I don't know how exact you mind going from _"straight from raw"_, but I would suggest a bath in some salted water first _(you can do it just fine without the bath though)_. I generally slice up the potatoes and dump them in the water as the first thing. I do everything else I'm gonna do, then fry them up last. I love doing this with sweet potatoes. Those I cut a little thicker. After they come out from the fryer I give them a blast with butter spray then lightly sprinkle them with sea salt and brown sugar that's been run through a spice/coffee bean grinder nice and fine. _YUM-O._

(?) I'm trying to copy a style of meat called a _"Rib Cap"_ as done by _"Flannery's"_ _(Bryan's Fine Foods),_ in California. Some guy who either misunderstood what I was saying, or maybe there is a different style of what he suggested I use, or maybe I'm just stupid told me to use "lifter meat". That misses the boat by far. Anybody got any ideas? Anybody ever had this cut? Anybody have any experience with Flannery's? _*TIA*_ for any helpful responses.

Here's a link for what I'm talking about:

http://www.bryansfinefoods.com/product.php?prod_id=132



http://www.bryansfinefoods.com/


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The top of the primal rib has a flap, then a deckle tand a point piece. What it looks like this fellow did was trim the heavy fat from the top, then at the seam of the rib take off the whole top piece in one piece,  roll and tie it. It should be very tender but slightly fatty because you are dealing with other fat here beside common marbeling.  The remainder of the rib is now something slightly less then a 109. with no outer fat..Years ago it was misnamed a Spencer Roll which was actually off the chuck.


----------

